# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Obvezno dojenje po zakonu u UAE

## Deaedi

*Breastfeeding Is Now Required By Law In The United Arab Emirates*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/0...n_4689740.html



Šta napravi propaganda dojenje, uskoro će žene koje ne doje žive kamenovati.

Mislim da ovo dobro pokazuje da propaganda dojenja nema mjeru - mislim da bi se naša rodilišta poput SD također zalagala za ovakav zakon.

----------


## daddycool

je, baš kod nas postoji opasnost od toga

----------


## Deaedi

> je, baš kod nas postoji opasnost od toga



Pa, meni se čini da bi neki likovi na forumu odmah glasali za takav zakon.

Inače, nismo baš mislili da nam se može desiti i Markićka, pa evo....

----------


## leonisa

> *Breastfeeding Is Now Required By Law In The United Arab Emirates*
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/0...n_4689740.html
> 
> 
> 
> Šta napravi propaganda dojenje, uskoro će žene koje ne doje žive kamenovati.
> 
> Mislim da ovo dobro pokazuje da propaganda dojenja nema mjeru - mislim da bi se naša rodilišta poput SD također zalagala za ovakav zakon.


ovo nema veze s propagandom dojenja. niti ikakvim pravima, bas naprotiv.

----------


## krumpiric

Da, sigurno,

hrvatski zagovaratelji dojenja su poznati po ignoriranju prava žena.

Ok, možemo raspravljat o zakonima u emiratima, ali stavljat to u hrvatski kontekst se može samo u lošim namjerama.

----------


## Storma

Zamolit ću da se držite teme, a tema nije dojenje u Hrvatskoj :D

----------


## Deaedi

> Zamolit ću da se držite teme, a tema nije dojenje u Hrvatskoj :D



To je isto kao da kažeš da se nema šta raspravljati o porodu kod kuće u Nizozemskoj, jer se nas tiću samo uvjeti u hrvatskoj.

----------


## leonisa

zar se ta obaveza ne temelji na interpretaciji kurana? nema veze s promocijom dojenja, LLL, WHO...

"A member of the Social Affairs committee, Salem Al Ameri, called breastfeeding until two years of age a "right" as stated in the Quran."


"Those aruging in favor of the law claim that breastfeeding is a duty every mother should perform as it benefits both herself and her child. Supporters of this new law are also claiming the Quran aligns with their beliefs on breastmilk feeding as a right."

----------


## vertex

> *Breastfeeding Is Now Required By Law In The United Arab Emirates*
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/0...n_4689740.html
> 
> 
> 
> Šta napravi propaganda dojenje, uskoro će žene koje ne doje žive kamenovati.
> 
> Mislim da ovo dobro pokazuje da propaganda dojenja nema mjeru - mislim da bi se naša rodilišta poput SD također zalagala za ovakav zakon.


Tema bi bila znimljiva (i teška, naravno) da nije komentara koji se svodi na još jedno u nizu češanja di svrbi.

----------


## cvijeta73

a fakat deaedi  :Grin:  kako si to dvoje uspjela povezati...
pa u UAR je ženama zabranjeno i voziti, ne?

no, ne kažem, tema o propagandi dojenja na SD ili općenito u HR, isto bi mogla biti zanimljiva. nije zanemariva činjenica da baš radi dojenja ti prvi dani s djetetom mnogima ostaju u sjećanju kao traumatični i ne zaboravljaju se lako. doduše, možda zanimljiva novim forumašima, mi stari smo ju već sto put pretresli  :Grin: 

no, da budem u temi, nisu li UAR ujedno i država s najvećim postotkom žena u parlamentu? il sam nešto pobrkala.

----------


## Ms. Mar

Evo još malo: http://www.vecernji.hr/zanimljivosti...odojiti-145152
Ovo je staro. I ne, nema nikakve veze sa promocijom dojenja nego sa šerijatom.

----------


## Deaedi

> no, da budem u temi, nisu li UAR ujedno i država s najvećim postotkom žena u parlamentu? il sam nešto pobrkala.


nisu, negdje su kao i RH, sa nekih 20tak posto

----------


## BusyBee

Ovaj zakon nema apsolutno nikakve veze s promocijom dojenja.

----------


## Angie75

> Ovaj zakon nema apsolutno nikakve veze s promocijom dojenja.


Točno, više ima veze s nametanjem "kućnih" obaveza ženama  :Undecided:

----------


## mikka

bar ce proizvodaci adaptiranog tamo manje profitirati  :Grin:

----------


## IvanaR

> bar ce proizvodaci adaptiranog tamo manje profitirati


Ma, ne plašim se ja za njih, crno tržište, cena raste, nema poreza i carine...

Što se samog zakona tiče, mogu samo reći da dobro koje se čini u strahu, nije dobro.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Meni je ovaj zakon odlican! Znam da cu sada biti popljuvana, ali, ne vidim nista lose u tome. Osim toga, zene, koje iz zdravstvenih razloga ne mogu dojiti ce dobiti dojilju. Smatram da je jako sebicno djete uskratiti za majcino mlijeko ako majka moze dojiti.

----------


## Angie75

Yummy mummy, ti si jako mlada, jel' da? Malo previše idealistički gledaš na taj zakon. 
Sve što je nametnuto na taj način, stvara otpor. Trebalo bi tamo žene educirati o dobrobitima dojenja, ne im ga zakonom nametnuti.

----------


## Deaedi

> Meni je ovaj zakon odlican! Znam da cu sada biti popljuvana, ali, ne vidim nista lose u tome. Osim toga, zene, koje iz zdravstvenih razloga ne mogu dojiti ce dobiti dojilju. Smatram da je jako sebicno djete uskratiti za majcino mlijeko ako majka moze dojiti.


Drago mi je da ovaj post potvrdjuje da sam imala pravo.

----------


## mikka

> Yummy mummy, ti si jako mlada, jel' da? Malo previše idealistički gledaš na taj zakon. 
> Sve što je nametnuto na taj način, stvara otpor. Trebalo bi tamo žene educirati o dobrobitima dojenja, ne im ga zakonom nametnuti.


da, isto kao i kod nas za cijepljenje  :Grin:

----------


## krumpiric

Meni je drago da ti znaš iskorisiti svaku priliku.  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

kak moze jedan post potvrditi da si imala pravo? pa uvijek ima i onih koji su npr za zabranu abortusa, to nije nis cudno.

----------


## frka

Deaedi, taj post ne potvrđuje baš ništa osim toga da, uz tebe, postoji još ljudi čiji stavovi potpadaju pod neku od krajnosti (a niti jedna od njih ne valja).

----------


## cvijeta73

> kak moze jedan post potvrditi da si imala pravo? pa uvijek ima i onih koji su npr za zabranu abortusa, to nije nis cudno.


x

deaedi, stvarno ti se čini da usporedba stoji? koja je argumentacija za tu tvrdnju? osim jednog posta? 

ili, ako obrnemo, misliš da je promocija dojenja nepotrebna? i nema smisla?

----------


## sasa

deaedi bi se svađala. tema je bizarna. osobito poveznica rode, sv.duha i zakona u UAE.

----------


## maria71

:kokice: 

bilježim si temu.


_teško  mi je  uoblićiti misli u konstruktivan post pa ću pričekatu razvoj  teme_

----------


## Deaedi

> deaedi bi se svađala. tema je bizarna. osobito poveznica rode, sv.duha i zakona u UAE.



Mene je ovaj zakon jako podsjetio na stavove bolničkog osoblja koje sam 2x doživjela u bolnici. I slažem se da je bizarno, zar nije, da toliko na SD tupe oko dojenje (a to zovu promocijom), da imaš osjećaj kao da si npr. u UAE i da će samo doletit neki kamen. To je MOJ dojam. I ostalih žena koje su bile sa mnom u sobi, ali sad govorim samo u svoje ime.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ne znam kakve veze moje godine imaju s ovom temom. Ukoliko imaju, slobodno objasni  :Smile: 
Ne mislim da gledam idealisticki, nego realno, u zemlji gdje je dojenje za zene koje mogu dojiti, obavezno, dojenacke formule su sgurno isto tako zabranjene, dojilje su omogucene da pomognu zenama koje iz odredjenih razloga ne mogu dojiti, a sto se tice dobrobiti dojenja i odredjenog educiranja, to mi je isto kao da kazes da ljude treba educirati o stetnosti pusenja. Svi sve manje vise znaju-malo tko izabire ono sto je ok. Znam masu mama koje su odlucile ne dojiti kako im se sise ne bi objesile, ili da dokazu ravnopravnost izmedju spolova, jer, ako muskarac i zena nahrane bebu, onda su dokazali da su jednaki. Na znam kako su ravnopravno podijelili trudnocu i porod,no dobro, necu se time opterecivati. Te iste tvrde da su lijecnici glupi i da su formule jednako dobre. Kad ih cujem, dodje mi da ih nalupam posteno.




> Yummy mummy, ti si jako mlada, jel' da? Malo previše idealistički gledaš na taj zakon. 
> Sve što je nametnuto na taj način, stvara otpor. Trebalo bi tamo žene educirati o dobrobitima dojenja, ne im ga zakonom nametnuti.

----------


## Angie75

> Ne znam kakve veze moje godine imaju s ovom temom. Ukoliko imaju, slobodno objasni


Shvatit ćeš kad odrasteš  :Predaja:

----------


## jelena.O

> Mene je ovaj zakon jako podsjetio na stavove bolničkog osoblja koje sam 2x doživjela u bolnici. I slažem se da je bizarno, zar nije, da toliko na SD tupe oko dojenje (a to zovu promocijom), da imaš osjećaj kao da si npr. u UAE i da će samo doletit neki kamen. To je MOJ dojam. I ostalih žena koje su bile sa mnom u sobi, ali sad govorim samo u svoje ime.


sad ja sam bila na Svetom duhu malo više puta nek ti, i sjećam se da je svaka žena koja je htjela mogla dobiti ad ili glukozu, svako dete koje si htio mogao si maknuti od sebe da se odmoriš,nisam iskoristil,ali neki jesu i ne zavidim.

----------


## apricot

> Shvatit ćeš kad odrasteš


angie, ovo ti je... onak... bezveze

----------


## Freja

> a fakat deaedi  kako si to dvoje uspjela povezati...
> pa u UAR je ženama zabranjeno i voziti, ne?
> 
> 
> no, da budem u temi, nisu li UAR ujedno i država s najvećim postotkom žena u parlamentu? il sam nešto pobrkala.


Bez da ulazim u raspravu, koja očito vrluda kojekuda, da razjasnimo da  ne treba UAE poistovjećivati sa Saudijskom Arabijom. To je tamo gdje je  Dubai, a ne tamo gdje je Kabul. Dakle, žene voze u UAE. Dapače, mogu biti i ministrice. 

Jedino što ja iz ovoga mogu zaključiti je da niti jedna krajnost nije dobra.  :D 

I nema veze ni s čime, osim možda s razbijanjem predrasuda, da spomenem da mi je kratkotrajni boravak u  Emiratima ostao u posebno dobrom sjećanju baš kad je riječ o odnosu prema ženama.

----------


## Angie75

Apri, možda jest, ali izgubila sam volju raspravljati s ljudima koji razmišljaju u ekstremima... Ja sam veliki pobornik dojenja, ali nametnuti ga zakonom, halooo? To mi je u rangu vijesti news bara. Pa sve ne mogu vjerovati da ima ljudi koji to podupiru. To mogu opravdati samo mladošću i neiskustvom... Toliko od mene na ovoj temi.

----------


## sasa

yummy mummy- o čemu ti pričas? žene imaju pravo ne dojii svoju djecu. pa i iz razloga što ne žele da im se sise objese. kao što ti imaš pravo dojiti svoju.
no i dalje ne vidim poveznicu sa Hrvatskom. unatoč subjektivnom dojmu deaedi.

----------


## apricot

> Apri, možda jest, ali izgubila sam volju raspravljati s ljudima koji razmišljaju u ekstremima... Ja sam veliki pobornik dojenja, ali nametnuti ga zakonom, halooo? To mi je u rangu vijesti news bara. Pa sve ne mogu vjerovati da ima ljudi koji to podupiru. To mogu opravdati samo mladošću i neiskustvom... Toliko od mene na ovoj temi.


ne moraš ti raspravljati
i možeš imati mišljenje kakvo god

ali nemoj se posprdno odnositi prema nečijim godinama, iskustvima...

jer bih ja onda mogla 90% foruma nazivati - balavurdijom  :Very Happy:

----------


## cvijeta73

znam da je UAR gdje je dubai, a ne afganistan  :Grin: , al mi negdje, očito krivo, ostalo da ni u UAR ženama nije dozvoljena vožnja i da su nedavno dobile pravo glasa.






> Kad ih cujem, dodje mi da ih nalupam posteno


eto, yummy se ni s prekršajnim nalogom ne bi zadovoljila, nego odmah 20 udaraca bičem, najmanje. stroža nego šerijatski zakon  :Grin:

----------


## Freja

> znam da je UAR gdje je dubai, a ne afganistan , al mi negdje, očito krivo, ostalo da ni u UAR ženama nije dozvoljena vožnja i da su nedavno dobile pravo glasa.


Je, i ja sam bila brzopleta pa pobrkala lončiće :D

Ali me svejedno zbunjuješ,. UAR nije isto što i UAE (koliko ja znam), a članak je o UAE. Možda odatle i informacija o nedopuštanju vožnje ženama. 

Ali sasvim je svejedno. Ionako se raspravlja o tome jesu li na SD spremni kamentovati za nedojenje ili ne, a ne o UAE ili UAR.  :Laughing: 

Odoh sama, ionako sam izvan teme. Ne morate me špotati.  :Cool:

----------


## mikka

ja znam za pricu da su u vinogradskoj bili vrlo neljubazni prema zeni koja je rekla da nece dojiti, za*ebavali su je na razne nacine. ali nije stvar u 'agresivnoj' promociji dojenja nego mi se cini, posto je osoblje vjerojatno vrlo nevoljko pristalo na promjene koje dolaze s titulom 'rodiliste-prijatelj djece', jer im to donosi znatno vise posla nego do tada, da je tu stvar u nekom 'evo vam ga sad, sto ste trazile to ste i dobile' ili 'roda je kriva za sve'  :lool:  stavu, u kojem se usput potpuno isto tretiraju zene koje su rodile na carski i kojima realno treba puno veca pomoc i zene koje su rodile vaginalno. znaci klasika--nedostatak osnovnog ljudskog suosjecanja i pristojnosti, nista cudno za nase bolnice (s naglaskom na rodilista, nehumanost je u najvecoj mjeri upravo u rodilistima).

----------


## cvijeta73

a jesam ga zaprtljala  :lool: 
ujedinjeni arapski emirati.
UAE, a ne UAR (to više nit ne postoji). 
pusti freja, mi smo u temi, a ne ovi koji o SD raspravljaju, a možda nešto uz put i naučim  :Grin:

----------


## Freja

> a jesam ga zaprtljala 
> ujedinjeni arapski emirati.
> UAE, a ne UAR (to više nit ne postoji). 
> pusti freja, mi smo u temi, a ne ovi koji o SD raspravljaju, a možda nešto uz put i naučim


 :Kiss:

----------


## Deaedi

> ja posto je osoblje vjerojatno vrlo nevoljko pristalo na promjene koje dolaze s titulom 'rodiliste-prijatelj djece', jer im to donosi znatno vise posla nego do tada, da je tu stvar u nekom 'evo vam ga sad, sto ste trazile to ste i dobile' ili 'roda je kriva za sve'  stavu, u kojem se usput potpuno isto tretiraju zene koje su rodile na carski i kojima realno treba puno veca pomoc i zene koje su rodile vaginalno. znaci klasika--nedostatak osnovnog ljudskog suosjecanja i pristojnosti, nista cudno za nase bolnice (s naglaskom na rodilista, nehumanost je u najvecoj mjeri upravo u rodilistima).



Kako puno više posla - djeca su 23h sa majkama koje ih doje i presvlače. Imaju posla s djecom 1h dnevno. Nisam uspjela skužiti šta rade ostatak vremena, kad god sam ja prolazila pokraj njihove sobe, gledale su TV.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Mislim da je ovaj tvoj komentar zapravo jako bezobrazan i nezreo. 




> Shvatit ćeš kad odrasteš

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Znam da imaju. Isto tako zene imaju pravo pusiti i piti u trudnoci. Imaju pravo pusiti pored novorodenceta i male djece. To im je pravo koje im i zakon dozvoljava. Pitanje je samo radi cega zene imaju veca prava pd njihovih beba?




> yummy mummy- o čemu ti pričas? žene imaju pravo ne dojii svoju djecu. pa i iz razloga što ne žele da im se sise objese. kao što ti imaš pravo dojiti svoju.
> no i dalje ne vidim poveznicu sa Hrvatskom. unatoč subjektivnom dojmu deaedi.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Mislim da ne treba sad vaditi rijeci iz konteksta kako bi se pobjedilo u raspravi. Nemam nista protiv dobrih argumenata, naprotv, uzivam u dobrim raspravama, ali mislim da svi znamo sto u nasem hrvatskom jezku znaci fraza: dodje mi da ih nalupam. 
Definitivno nema zicega zajednickog sa bicevanjem. Ukoliko doista ne znas znacenje te fraze, slobodno mi javi, pa cu ti objasnit, kako ubuduce ne bi bilo nikakve zabune.




> znam da je UAR gdje je dubai, a ne afganistan , al mi negdje, očito krivo, ostalo da ni u UAR ženama nije dozvoljena vožnja i da su nedavno dobile pravo glasa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eto, yummy se ni s prekršajnim nalogom ne bi zadovoljila, nego odmah 20 udaraca bičem, najmanje. stroža nego šerijatski zakon

----------


## sirius

> Znam da imaju. Isto tako zene imaju pravo pusiti i piti u trudnoci. Imaju pravo pusiti pored novorodenceta i male djece. To im je pravo koje im i zakon dozvoljava. Pitanje je samo radi cega zene imaju veca prava pd njihovih beba?


Zato sto pritisak i represija nije nacin na koji se promice javno zdavstvo u koliko toliko demokatskim zemljama?
Nego mozda informiranje i edukacija?

----------


## apricot

Yummy, aj se i ti malo skuliraj...

Tema je odlična, nema smisla da je kvarimo

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Sirius, apsolutno se slazem da ljudi trebaju biti educirani o tome koliko je dojenje bitno za bebe i koje su opasnosti od dojenackih formula za bebino zdravlje, pa nekad cak i zivot, s time da ne mislim na zemlje treceg svijeta.
Ipak, meni se nekako cini da ljudi jesu educirani, ali, da nisu motivirani, kako sa strane zdravstvenih radnika, tako i sa strane prehrambene industrije. Mnoge bolnice dijele dojenacke formule besplatno. Osobno sam dozivjela da mi je lijecnica opce prakse rekla da sam smijesna sto dojim svoju 3 mjesecnu kcer (napominjem da je bila lijepo razvijena beba), a da me drugi lijecnik pitao jesam li luda sto sam dojila godinu i pol. Mislim da ovaj zakon ne pritisce toliko majke (od kojih vjerujem da velika vecina zeli dojiti) koliko pritisce zdravstvene djelatnike da im pomognu u tome da donesu ispravnu odluku za njihove bebe.
Eto, to je neko moje misljenje.




> Zato sto pritisak i represija nije nacin na koji se promice javno zdavstvo u koliko toliko demokatskim zemljama?
> Nego mozda informiranje i edukacija?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Yummy, aj se i ti malo skuliraj...
> 
> Tema je odlična, nema smisla da je kvarimo


Apricot, na sto tocno mislis?

----------


## apricot

dosta s raspravom ad hominem
i ona tebi da si dijete i ti njoj da ne zna što znači "nalupati"
gubljenje vremena i živaca

----------


## cvijeta73

> Mislim da ovaj zakon ne pritisce toliko majke (od kojih vjerujem da velika vecina zeli dojiti) koliko pritisce zdravstvene djelatnike .



pa zakon ne kriminalizira zdravstvene djelatnike, nego majke. koje muž može prijaviti ako ne doje.
dakle, ipak se ne slažeš s ovakvom varijantom zakona.  :Undecided: 

a mene živo zanima provedba ovog zakona u UAE.
i sve varijante koje mi padaju na pamet su mi živa komedija.
kako neko reče, sisopolicija, koja provjerava jel žena ne doji radi obješenih cica ili radi nekog drugog razloga. i muž koji ju prijavljuje, umjesto da lijepo odriješi ionako debelu kesu, i plati nove cice nakon dojenja.  :Grin: 

joj, ja nikako da uočim potencijal teme, i u kojem smjeru bi se trebala razvijati, a da postane odlična  :Confused: 

daj malo smjernica apri, usmjeri  raspravu  :Grin:

----------


## penny

zanimljiva mi je rasprava 
bila sam u cudu, da sto fali zakonom nametnutom dojenju i na strani yummi dok nisam procitala zadnju recenicu koja zaista kratko i jasno kaze sto ...
dakle mc bakker,lli, :
At this vulnerable time, to think of criminalising a new mother who, for whatever reason, is struggling with breastfeeding is not helpful ... She needs informed support, not threats.

----------


## apricot

> daj malo smjernica apri, usmjeri  raspravu


zgražanje ti nije dovoljno?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Zeljela bih dodati jednu stvar. Neka me netko ispravi ukoliko je moja informacija pogresna, ali, koliko ja znam, 78% Arapa ne podnosi laktozu. 
Ocito je vecini arapskih majki nemoguce davati bebama kravlje formule i to dovodi do teskih zdravstvenih problema kod njihovih beba.
Alternativa je sojina formula, a ona sadrzi tako velike kolicine biljnog estrogena da dnevna doza te formule odgovara dozi 3 kontracepcijske pilule.
Zanima me da li je itko od vas mozda pokusao sagledati taj zakon i tu situaciju iz tog kuta?

----------


## n.grace

prvi put čujem za ovo nepodnošenje laktoze u tolikom broju
bilo kako bilo, prisila bilo koje vrste nije i ne može biti dobra
i nisu mi jasni ljudi koji to podržavaju, sve u ime "boljeg i ispravnog"

----------


## cvijeta73

onako kako sam pokupila na ovom forumu, uz put  :Grin:  - laktoza je mliječni šećer i majčino mlijeko ga sadržava.
tako da tim arapima ne preostaju nego formule bez laktoze. a tu se neću mješati, al baš da dnevna doza odgovara dozi 3 kontracepcijske pilule, to mi je, onako na prvu blago rečeno sumnjivo.

----------


## n.grace

cvijeto, sad su popularne spike o štetnosti soje
ne znam što bih mislila o tome (iako ju gotovo uopće ne koristim, u rijetkim prilikama tofu i shoyu)
i ne znam kako preživljavaju primjerice Japanci, kojima je soja i njeni proizvodi dio svakodnevnog jelovnika
tako da je možda ipak riječ o nekoj vrsti antireklame

----------


## Mima

nisu bebe intolerantne na laktozu u tom broju

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ne znam tocno zbog cega je tako, ali, mora da se razlikuje po necemu od laktoze iz majcinog mlijeka. Imam prijateljicu cija djeca ne podnose laktozu, ali ih je oboje dojila. Jedino nije smjela konzumirati mlijecne proizvode dokle god je dojila. Nisam strucnjak. MOzda koja savjetnica objasni o cemu je rijec.





> onako kako sam pokupila na ovom forumu, uz put  - laktoza je mliječni šećer i majčino mlijeko ga sadržava.
> tako da tim arapima ne preostaju nego formule bez laktoze. a tu se neću mješati, al baš da dnevna doza odgovara dozi 3 kontracepcijske pilule, to mi je, onako na prvu blago rečeno sumnjivo.

----------


## Marija

Cvijeto, sjedni, 5   :Grin: 

Laktoza disaharid, mala molekula, ista je  u majčinom mlijeku, kravljem mlijeku, magarećem mlijeku, delfinovom mlijeku... u mlijeku svih sisavaca, to je jedna te ista molekula. U majčinom je mlijeku ima više nego u kravljem (ili u adaptiranom). 

Što se tiče nepodnošenja laktoze (to nema veze s alergijom niti s ozbiljnom bolešću galaktozemijom), ono je vrlo često kod azijskih naroda (ne znam kako je kod Arapa) koji nisu imali tradiciju uzgoja stoke i konzumacije njihovog mllijeka. Stvar je u tome da je kod njih puno češće da *odrasla* osoba ne proizvodi više enzim laktazu koji je potreban za razgradnju laktoze (ili ga ne proizvodi u dovoljnoj količini, ne hvatajte me za riječ). Onda se laktoza nagomila u tankom crijevu, navuče na sebe vodu i to izaziva proljev. 

Ako majka nije smjela konzumirati kravlje mlijeko za vrijeme dojenja, prije će biti stvar u tome da su na neki način smetali proteini iz kravljeg mlijeka nego laktoza.

Inače ja smatram da je dojenje zlatni standard, 

al ne bih ga svejedno batinom utjerivala  :Grin:

----------


## rutvica

dva citata:

"it is by supporting those who can and want to breastfeed, and not by punishing those who can’t, that we will reap the benefits we all want to see in our society"

"Will anyone ever leave women's bodies alone?"

----------


## *mamica*

Yummy mummy, ovo ti govorim kao osoba koja ima prodojeći stav, koja doji (ili je dojila) svoju djecu:

Dojenje definitivno nije nešto najbolje što ćeš u životu učiniti za svoju djecu niti je mjerilo koliko je majka dobra ili ne.

----------


## Svimbalo

Amen na mamicu. Sve su mi manje simpaticni ekstremni stavovi. Posebno oni koji se argumentiraju objektivnom istinom. Znam zasto to kazem, bila sam i sama jedno vrijeme takva.

----------


## *mamica*

> Amen na mamicu. Sve su mi manje simpaticni ekstremni stavovi. Posebno oni koji se argumentiraju objektivnom istinom. Znam zasto to kazem, bila sam i sama jedno vrijeme takva.


Svi smo mi takvi na početku tog roditeljskog puta. Rekla bih čak da to i nije loše. Ne smeta mi ni to što sestre u rodilištima forsiraju dojenje, i to smatram dobrim zato što većina žena koje neće dojiti djecu, to neće učiniti radi nedostatka informacija. I sama sam mislila da se nikada neću gnjaviti dojenjem svoje djece dok nisam dobila informacije. 

Ali dođe onaj trenutak prosvijetljenja kada shvatiš da nije sve u tvojoj moći, da dojenje i općenito principi povezujućeg roditeljstva nisu čarobni štapić koji će tvoje dijete i njegov život učiniti savršeno sretnim, ispunjenim, zdravim, 
da unatoč tome što si ti pilio i tupio po dojenju i rodinoj tablici, ono će najvjerojatnije u životu preferirati dobar hamburger sa extra majonezom,
da unatoč tome što si ti pilio i tupio sa "ne po guzi" i spavao sa njim do x-te godine života i nosio ga u slingu do srednje škole, ono će prvom prilikom povući neku curicu za kosu, izlemati onog dečkića iz drugog ce i isplaziti jezik učiteljici,
da unatoč tome što si ga vodio po raznoraznim kulturnim aktivnostima, na engleski, karate, violinu, muzeje, ono će dignuti ruke na "ustaj sine, majka zove.."

Karikiram, da, ali mislim da se kuži the point.

----------


## apricot

pa i ne baš
ja iz ovoga vidim da je point: što god ja napravila i koliko god se trudila... dijete će po svome.
a ne bih se s time složila.

----------


## Charlie

Meni je cudno da u UAE tako brinu za dobrobit beba a porodiljni im traje samo 4 mjeseca...ukljucujuci vrijeme i prije i poslije poroda, pa masa zena radi do zadnjeg dana i ide na dogovoreni carski prije termina da im ostane sto vise vremena za poslije. Kako je s tim kompatibilno dojenje do 2g?

----------


## Charlie

Ili moja info vrijedi samo za expat-mame, ne znam...

----------


## Svimbalo

> pa i ne baš
> ja iz ovoga vidim da je point: što god ja napravila i koliko god se trudila... dijete će po svome.
> a ne bih se s time složila.


Ne bih ni ja.
Point je pokusati usaditi vrijednosti koje smatramo bitnima, a onda se nadati najboljem, ustvari mislim da osim u nekim granicnim slucajevima, uglavnom normalni roditelj uspije u svom naumu.
Ali ovo fakat nema veze s dojenjem, bas nikakve  :Smile:

----------


## *mamica*

> Point je pokusati usaditi vrijednosti koje smatramo bitnima, a onda se nadati najboljem


E to je to. Odnosno, dati sve od sebe, uključujući i dojenje, ali to ne znači da dijete koje nije dojilo, ono od majke sa prekrasnim samostojećim cicama, neće biti fizički zdravije, uspješnije i emocionalno ispunjenije od našeg dojenčeta. Milijun je faktora koji igraju ulogu i tko zna gdje ćemo pogoditi, a gdje, niti ne znajući, pogriješiti.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

*mamice*, da li to znaci da trebamo dici ruke od svoje djece zato sto ce oni mozda jednoga dana zavrsiti kao drogerasi?
Neka me netko isrvai ako grijesim, ali, citala sam na dosta mjesta da se djecji apetit i prehrambene navike stvaraju u prve dvije godine zivota. Znaci, ako roditelji ne mlate po hamburgeru sa majonezom, tesko da ce djete bad biti ludo.
Mogu reci iz vlastitog iskustva da sam odrasla u obitelji gdje su razni cuspajzi bili najcesci ruckovi i zelena salata svaki dan za stolom. Danas, kao odrasla osoba, nema mi te pizze, hamburgera bilo cega, kao do dobrog cuspajza. Tako je bilo kad sam odrastala, uvijek sam ga voljela najvise. Isto tako se preferiralo voce pred slatkisima. Uopce ne volim kolace, ako i pojedem, to ce biti jedan. Takvi smo ja i brat. Isto smo odgajani. I danas, kad vidim ponasanje svoje kceri, vidi drug djecu da jedu cokoladu. Hoce i ona, ja joj dam, a ona:bljak! Ima 26 mjeseci.
Vjerujem da mi kao roditelji zapravo jako puno prenosimo na svoju djecu svojim stavovima i ponasanjim.
Dr. House je jednom rekao: Monkey see, monkey doo.  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Vrijeme ce pokazati  :Grin:   : majka predpubertetlije:

Razumijem mamicu sto zeli reci. Dojenje je meni zlatni standard, ali je i dalje samo jedno razdoblje roditeljstva, još svasta zivot nosi.
Niti me dojenje cinilo boljom mamom, niti me nedojenje cinilo lošijom.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Sad cu ja u dublje folozofije. Sto je kriterij dobre mame?

----------


## sirius

> Sad cu ja u dublje folozofije. Sto je kriterij dobre mame?


nemam pojma, nisam sigurna da postoji univerzalna definicija.

Iako , imam dojam da obzirom na svoje trenutne životne okolnosti i svoj roditeljski staz definiciju "dobre majke"promatras kroz prizmu dojenja.
Nije to loše,  ne mislis ti nista lose, ali jedostavno mi se cini da u ovom trenutku ne mozes vidjeti dalje od tog djela zivotne slagalice.
A to je samo dio price, i to iz tvog kuta gledišta.

----------


## ina33

> Mene je ovaj zakon jako podsjetio na stavove bolničkog osoblja koje sam 2x doživjela u bolnici. I slažem se da je bizarno, zar nije, da toliko na SD tupe oko dojenje (a to zovu promocijom), da imaš osjećaj kao da si npr. u UAE i da će samo doletit neki kamen. To je MOJ dojam. I ostalih žena koje su bile sa mnom u sobi, ali sad govorim samo u svoje ime.



LOL. Evo te potpisujem, meni je boravak na SD-u bio stila da sam se uistinu osjećala ko zarobljeni Ameri negdje na Istoku i došlo mi je vikat "I'm an American citizen, call my ambassador", i to sam više puta rekla, i napisala prije na Rodi, a sad je uletila ova poveznica, fakat bizarna, ali bizaran i stvaran je bio i moj osjećaj, jednako stvaran kao i bilo koji drugi osjećaji. Ono... ne smijem imat bebu u sobi da dojilje ne vide.. bio je stil "il se snađi, ili... nisi naš problem". A road to hell itd. Ili - sve je u načinu primjene, zaludu ti lijepe misije i vizije. Nakon iskustva s friendly rodlišitem, za mene je UNICEF mrtav i ne dam im niti kune, niti za jednu akciju ever u mom životu. A nije da nisam bila po bolnicama, ali to.. to će mi se stvarno usjeći u mozak.

----------


## Deaedi

> LOL. Evo te potpisujem, meni je boravak na SD-u bio stila da sam se uistinu osjećala ko zarobljeni Ameri negdje na Istoku i došlo mi je vikat "I'm an American citizen, call my ambassador", i to sam više puta rekla, i napisala prije na Rodi, a sad je uletila ova poveznica, fakat bizarna, ali bizaran i stvaran je bio i moj osjećaj, jednako stvaran kao i bilo koji drugi osjećaji. Ono... ne smijem imat bebu u sobi da dojilje ne vide.. bio je stil "il se snađi, ili... nisi naš problem". A road to hell itd. Ili - sve je u načinu primjene, zaludu ti lijepe misije i vizije. Nakon iskustva s friendly rodlišitem, za mene je UNICEF mrtav i ne dam im niti kune, niti za jednu akciju ever u mom životu. A nije da nisam bila po bolnicama, ali to.. to će mi se stvarno usjeći u mozak.


Drago mi je da me konačno netko shvatio.

----------


## Deaedi

> Dr. House je jednom rekao: Monkey see, monkey doo.


Ovo je dobar point, meni se čini da promocija dojenja kod nas upravo ovako tretira žene, a posebno neka rodilišta.

----------


## Deaedi

> Neka me netko isrvai ako grijesim, ali, citala sam na dosta mjesta da se djecji apetit i prehrambene navike stvaraju u prve dvije godine zivota. Znaci, ako roditelji ne mlate po hamburgeru sa majonezom, tesko da ce djete bad biti ludo.
> Mogu reci iz vlastitog iskustva da sam odrasla u obitelji gdje su razni cuspajzi bili najcesci ruckovi i zelena salata svaki dan za stolom. Danas, kao odrasla osoba, nema mi te pizze, hamburgera bilo cega, kao do dobrog cuspajza. Tako je bilo kad sam odrastala, uvijek sam ga voljela najvise. Isto tako se preferiralo voce pred slatkisima. Uopce ne volim kolace, ako i pojedem, to ce biti jedan. Takvi smo ja i brat. Isto smo odgajani. I danas, kad vidim ponasanje svoje kceri, vidi drug djecu da jedu cokoladu. Hoce i ona, ja joj dam, a ona:bljak! Ima 26 mjeseci.
> Vjerujem da mi kao roditelji zapravo jako puno prenosimo na svoju djecu svojim stavovima i ponasanjim.


A sad ja da navedem primjer da ja jedem jogurte i obožavam banane, i moja kći to gleda cijeli život, a ona na to :bljak

Ili, ona obožava sokove, a ja i MM pijemo uglavnom samo vodu.

Očito nije majmun, valjda ima svoj mozak, želje i potrebe.

----------


## n.grace

govoreći o dr. Houseu, jednom prilikom je i majci veganki rekao "give the kid a damn chocolate birthday cake"  :Grin: 

naravno da se si trudimo svojoj djeci usaditi neke vrijednosti, krenuvši od prehrane i sveg ostalog
i kako Svimbi reče, treba se nadati najboljemu

a raznorazni šaroliki primjeri koji me okružuju mi samo potvrđuju da na neke stvari nećemo moći utjecati
tako je moja prijateljica vjernica dijete roditelja ateista
druga prijateljica - dijete ljubitelja povrća ne želi okusiti povrće, jelovnik joj je sveden na nekoliko namirnica
treća prijateljica je veganka iz obitelji zakletih mesojeda
i tako...
naravno, nije pravilo, ali biti siguran da ćemo uspjeti u svakoj svojoj nakani je wishful thinking, rekla bih

----------


## *mamica*

> *mamice*, da li to znaci da trebamo dici ruke od svoje djece zato sto ce oni mozda jednoga dana zavrsiti kao drogerasi?


Bože sačuvaj, samo ti želim reći da možda preozbiljno shvaćaš neke stvari, kao što nas je i većina preozbiljno shvaćala.

Dat ću ti jedan vrlo osoban primjer. 

Svoje prvo dijete sam dojila godinu dana (6 mj isključivo), najstrože pazila na prehranu, koristile smo platnene pelene, bez omekšivača, kupki, krema. Dvije godine nisam kosu bojila da ne bi od toga putem tijela ili mlijeka došlo do mog djeteta. Bila sam ponosna i uvjerena da činim ono najbolje za svoje dijete i da ću joj dati izvrsne temelje za zdrav život.

Moje dijete je oboljelo od opake bolesti i umrlo. I moram reći da sam bila silno razočarana i upitala se, kada sam saznala za bolest, ali sav onaj trud? Zar nisam učinila sve da je zaštitim? 

Svog sina također dojim i nastojim ga jednako zdravo hraniti. Ali priuštim si lijepe pramenove na kosi. Platnene pelene sam koristila u početku, ali sam toliko plastičnih dobila na poklon da sam i njih upotrijebila. I dalje vjerujem da činim ono najbolje za svoje dijete, ali isto tako znam da nema pravila i garancije da će rezultat biti baš onakav kakvog priželjkujem. 

Koji je kriterij dobre mame? Mislim da je dobra mama ona koja zaista daje sve od sebe da bude dobar roditelj i pruži svom djetetu ono najbolje i najviše od sebe što može. A mi smo samo obična ljudska bića koja su limitirana iz kojekakvih razloga i netko ne može sebe dati toliko da bi dojio svoje dijete, ne znam, dvije godine. Ali će možda imati više strpljenja i bolji dar razumijevanja svog djeteta nego mama dojilica.

Ja ne mogu sebi uskratiti koliko toliko miran san i užitak ispruženog valjanja po krevetu da bih spavala sa svojim djetetom. Ali, pošto i moje dijete mirnije spava kada je u svom krevetu, vjerujem da mu je dobar san važniji od osjećaja blizine moga tijela po noći. I mislim da neće biti zakinuto kroz život zbog te stavke. Odnosno ništa manje ili više od druge djece koja su možda zakinuta na nekom drugom području.

----------


## cvijeta73

pa ne bih se ja složila s ovim da se prehrambene navike stvaraju u prve dvije godine. yummy mumi voli to površno negdje pročitati i onda zaključivati (kao i ja uostalom :uar:  :Grin:  ). 

no, gledajući generalno, slažem se, a i moje iskustvo je takvo - prehrambene navike sam ja preuzela od moje mame, pa vjerujem  da će preći i na slijedeće koljeno.

možda ne odmah (sigurno ne odmah, i moj pubertetlija ne voli puno stvari koje mi volimo i jedemo), ali  bitno mi je da im je normalno da imaju kuhani obrok i trobojan tanjur  :Grin:  kako mi kažemo, da uživaju u jelu, da uživaju u kuhanju, kupovini na pjaci sezonskog voća i povrća, da je brza hrana neka iznimka, a ne svakodnevni obrok, da je dobra hrana zlatni standard, kako vi kažete  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> Ovo je dobar point, meni se čini da promocija dojenja kod nas upravo ovako tretira žene, a posebno neka rodilišta.


Uuu-uuu da se oglasi manki  :Smile: . Iskreno, stav "sebičnjakuše jedne" meni je toksičniji od onog što ja shvaćam zdravim okolišem na našoj Zemlji, od bilo koje ozloglašene formule. I protiv toga ću se borit uvijek. I nemojte mi reći to se kod nas itd. Može kod nas sve, može Markićka, može Embrij, može komunizam, može sve. Nismo mi rođenjem imuni na razne stvari, treba uvijek bit atento.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

*mamice*, moja iskrena sucut radi tvojeg gubitka. Nekada mozemo zaista uciniti sve i dalje stvari mogu zavrsiti kobno.
Ne mislim da je dojenje to sto te cini dobrom i losom mamom, i slazem se sa tobom da je dobra majka ona koja daje sve od sebe. Napominjem da ovdje ne mislim na zene koje nisu mogle dojiti iz bilo kojeg razloga, kako i na zene koje nisu imale prave informacije o tome koliko je dojenje zaista bitno za bebe. Ovdje uglavnom mislim na mame koje su stvarno imale jaaako ekstremne razloge nedojenja i "njima za ljubav" bi uvela takav zakon  :Wink:  MIslim stvarno, objesene cice ili radi ravnopravnosti spolova...
Napominjem da ni ja nisam dojila dvije godine, cisto iz razloga jer kcer nije zeljela dulje od 18 mjeseci.
No eto, da se vratim na temu objesenih cica. Meni je zalosno da bi neka zena stavila u pitanje zdravlje svoje bebe radi vlastitih cica. Imam prijateljicu koja je triatlonka i nije zeljela dojiti kako bi se mogla posvetiti treninzima i ostaviti novorodenu bebu baki, odnosno svojoj majci. Inace je zena zdravstveni djelatnik, tako da nije neupucena. Ispalo je da je beba jako lose reagirala na dojenacku formulu i pocela kakiti krv i bila jako bolesna. I tako su krenuli od jedne formule na drugu. Na kraju je ispalo da mala moze samo formulu od kozijeg mlijeka. Pitala sam ju, da li bi, poucena ovim iskustvom pokusala dojiti slijedeci put. Na to je odgovorila: Jesi li luda? Pa dala bi joj kozju formulu!
Ostala sam bez rijeci na tu izjavu. Posebice nakon svega sto je njena beba prosla. No dobro. Glavno da ona moze na treninge i da je ispunila svoju biolosku funkciju majke, te da ima nekoga tko ce je naslijediti.
Sto reci na takve zene?

----------


## cvijeta73

joj, kad se dvije krajnosti spoje u jedan topik...  :Grin: 

što reći?
evo ti mogućeg scenarija.
dijete će uz mamu triatlonku imati uzor kako se odricanjem svašta može postići. osim toga, od djetinjstva će se baviti sportom i postati će osvajač zlatne olimpijske medalje i proputovati svijeta i biti sretniji i zdraviji i ispunjeniji sto puta od tvog djeteta kojega si dojila 18 mjeseci i koje ne jede čokoladu.
ili...neće.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

*ina33*zao mi je da imas bas takvo iskustvo sa unicefovim rodilistem. Posebice zato sto sam im ja osobno jako zahvalna upravo na toj upornosti. Nakon tesokg poroda gdje je kcer izasla van "na ledja" i to prirodnim putem, sto je dosta rijetko, bila sam uzasno umorna i totalno istraumatizirana porodom. Uz to je ispalo da imam ravne bradavice, sto inace cini problem pri dojenju. Isto tako mljeko mi nije naislo 5 dana. Beba je bila gladna i vristala je ukoliko nije bila na cici. Inace su mi bradavise ubrzo postale pune mjehura i krvarile su. Ja sam molila primalje da daju kceri formulu jer ja to ne mogu i bolje formula, nego luda mama. Primalje mi nisu zeljele dati formulu, pokusale su me smiriti. Jedna je od njih odlucila cak biti uz mene i noc i dan, govorila mi kako ja to mogu i da je ona sama imala takvu bebu i takvih problema. Nisam ju mogla smisliti tada i cinila mi se preagresivna. Ipak, stvari su se promijenile kad je mlijeko nadoslo. Beba je bila vise sita i bradavice su se pocele popravljati. premda mi je dojenje bilo dosta bolno iduca 3 mjeseca, nisam odustala, bas radi toga sto su se toliko trudile. Dandanas sam im svima jako zahvalna, posebice zato, sto, da su odustale od mene, zauvijek bih se osjecala kao gubitnik i zena koja zapravo nije u stanju nahraniti svoje djete. To znam, jer sam se tako osjecala tih 5 dana.

----------


## frka

i ja sam čitala da se prehrambene navike stvaraju u prve 2 godine i da se dijete, ako tada ne jede slatko, neće na njega "navući". sad imam 3-godišnjakinju koja do 2g. čokoladu vidjela nije, a sad bi se prodala za kockicu  :lool:  

skroz se slažem sa sirius - jedno je gledat iz perspektive roditelja 2-godišnjaka, a drugo npr. 13-godišnjaka - ogromne su to razlike u scopeu odgoja i roditeljstva. ma olabavit će yummy mummy kako će vrijeme prolaziti  :Smile: 

ali, heba te, što su to vama radili na SD? iz postova zvuči kao da su vas malte ne puškom tjerali na dojenje. i fakat ne vidim zašto bi se bezobrazno i neprimjereno ponašanje pripisivalo UNICEFu - pa za to je odgovorno bolničko osoblje. pa nije promocija dojenja = dojenje pod svaku cijenu niti je UNICEF odgovoran za pojedince koji su s edukacije zastranili u maltretiranje.

----------


## Angie75

Cvijeto, a ima i opcija da mama sjedi u zatvoru jer nije dojila, a da dijete odgoji neka zamjenska dojilja.

----------


## Peterlin

Nemam što raditi na ovom topicu.... a opet me svrbi jezičina pa radim  :drek: . 

Htjela sam samo reći da treba uzeti u obzir i kulturne razlike (možda se zbog ovakvog zakona tamo brine puno manje ljudi, s druge strane i mi imamo kojekakvih zakona, kao i svaka zemlja, a o pravima koje imamo i ne možemo realizirati bolje da ne govorim...).

Što se tiče edukacije o dojenju - ja sa SD imam samo pozitivna iskustva (ali to su MOJA iskustva) i vjerojatno ne bih ustrajala u dojenju starijega da se nisam zatekla baš tamo. 

Što se tiče zakona koji propisuju takve stvari - ne vjerujem da se zakonom to može riješiti. Ne radi se o dojenju, radi se o slobodnoj odluci, isto kao i kod prava na pobačaj. Koliko god te dvije stvari izgledale različito - postoji poveznica - ne radi se o ničem drugom nego građanskim slobodama. A koliko smo i mi daleko od idealnog znamo i sami. Zakoni postoje da bi ih se mijenjalo. Tako će po svoj prilici biti i s ovim...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> joj, kad se dvije krajnosti spoje u jedan topik... 
> 
> što reći?
> evo ti mogućeg scenarija.
> dijete će uz mamu triatlonku imati uzor kako se odricanjem svašta može postići. osim toga, od djetinjstva će se baviti sportom i postati će osvajač zlatne olimpijske medalje i proputovati svijeta i biti sretniji i zdraviji i ispunjeniji sto puta od tvog djeteta kojega si dojila 18 mjeseci i koje ne jede čokoladu.
> ili...neće.


To sto sam dojila godinu i pol ne znaci da sama ne vjezbam, ne jedem zdravu hranu i ne upisujem djete na vlastite aktivnosti. 
Osim toga, ima moja kcer oca triatlonca, pa ce imati na koga biti dobar sportas ili sto god ona zeli. Ipak, duboko vjerujem da ce je zapravo moje odricanje nauciti tome kako su drugi ljudi bitni i kako trebamo imati obzira prema njima. Kako ne treba pregaziti druge kako bi se uspijelo u zivotu. Nauci li to od mene, znaciti ce mi to puno vise od bilo kakve medalje ili diplome koju ce kada zaraditi.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> joj, kad se dvije krajnosti spoje u jedan topik... 
> 
> što reći?
> evo ti mogućeg scenarija.
> dijete će uz mamu triatlonku imati uzor kako se odricanjem svašta može postići. osim toga, od djetinjstva će se baviti sportom i postati će osvajač zlatne olimpijske medalje i proputovati svijeta i biti sretniji i zdraviji i ispunjeniji sto puta od tvog djeteta kojega si dojila 18 mjeseci i koje ne jede čokoladu.
> ili...neće.


To sto sam dojila godinu i pol ne znaci da sama ne vjezbam, ne jedem zdravu hranu i ne upisujem djete na aktivnosti. 
Osim toga, ima moja kcer oca triatlonca, pa ce imati na koga biti dobar sportas ili sto god ona zeli. Ipak, duboko vjerujem da ce je zapravo moje odricanje nauciti tome kako su drugi ljudi bitni i kako trebamo imati obzira prema njima. Kako ne treba pregaziti druge kako bi se uspijelo u zivotu. Nauci li to od mene, znaciti ce mi to puno vise od bilo kakve medalje ili diplome koju ce kada zaraditi.

----------


## betty blue

a daaaaj yummy mummy, ti si pravi dokaz da je žena ženi vuk
hebate, ajmo sad svi trubiti kako nikog ne osuđujemo a ono vodimo evidenciju do kad je mama triatlonka dojila svoje dijete
bi bi bilo vrednije da je odustala od dojenja zbog nekog karcinoma?
tad je ok odustat, jelda?

bitno da u društvu imamo prokazivače koji će vodit računa kad je ok prekinuti dojenje a kada ne. Na koga će se ovakvi restriktivni zakoni primjenjivati a na koga ne. Ko smije biti osuđivan a tko ne.

----------


## vissnja

A šta je sledeće, zatvor zbog davanja smokija? Pa onda na stub srama sve roditelje koji se ne bave sportom (bar rekreativno). A gde su oni koji previše utopljavaju bebe, pa oni koji ih stavljaju u hodalicu, a tek oni što ne vakcinišu? Ili vakcinišu? Koju ćemo od te dve grupe u zatvor?
A gde je gornja granica sa dojenjem? Mene su hteli da prijave socijalnoj službi jer sam dojila četvorogodišnjakinju (i to doktori!).

SLažem se sa Peterlin, to su građanske slobode. Najbolje za jedno dete i jednu porodicu nije najbolje i za drugo.

----------


## *mamica*

> To sto sam dojila godinu i pol ne znaci da sama ne vjezbam, ne jedem zdravu hranu i ne upisujem djete na vlastite aktivnosti. 
> Osim toga, ima moja kcer oca triatlonca, pa ce imati na koga biti dobar sportas ili sto god ona zeli. Ipak, duboko vjerujem da ce je zapravo moje odricanje nauciti tome kako su drugi ljudi bitni i kako trebamo imati obzira prema njima. Kako ne treba pregaziti druge kako bi se uspijelo u zivotu. Nauci li to od mene, znaciti ce mi to puno vise od bilo kakve medalje ili diplome koju ce kada zaraditi.


Mislim da si totalno promasila Cvijetinu poantu...

----------


## ina33

> *ina33*zao mi je da imas bas takvo iskustvo sa unicefovim rodilistem.


Nisam ništa jedinstvena... Dok se cijela spika diže oko toga kako niti minute da ne budu mama i beba odvojene jer je to velika patnja i ne povezuju se, to je vrijedi(lo) samo za ove koje doje. Ove koje ne doje, režim je (bio, ne znam je li to sada) - svaka 3 h dođite na odjel neonatologije. Fellini, ako if you ask me... shvaćam da ne bi smjelo uopće u rodilištu biti takvih majki (da je to cilj), ali dogodi se.

----------


## frka

čekaj, dijete koje ne doji odvoje od majke čak i ako je sve ok s njim? znači ako nema baš nikakvih zdravstvenih problema? samo zbog nedojenja? ako je tako, to je grozno.

----------


## Svimbalo

> *mamice*, moja iskrena sucut radi tvojeg gubitka. Nekada mozemo zaista uciniti sve i dalje stvari mogu zavrsiti kobno.
> Ne mislim da je dojenje to sto te cini dobrom i losom mamom, i slazem se sa tobom da je dobra majka ona koja daje sve od sebe. Napominjem da ovdje ne mislim na zene koje nisu mogle dojiti iz bilo kojeg razloga, kako i na zene koje nisu imale prave informacije o tome koliko je dojenje zaista bitno za bebe. Ovdje uglavnom mislim na mame koje su stvarno imale jaaako ekstremne razloge nedojenja i "njima za ljubav" bi uvela takav zakon  MIslim stvarno, objesene cice ili radi ravnopravnosti spolova...
> Napominjem da ni ja nisam dojila dvije godine, cisto iz razloga jer kcer nije zeljela dulje od 18 mjeseci.
> No eto, da se vratim na temu objesenih cica. Meni je zalosno da bi neka zena stavila u pitanje zdravlje svoje bebe radi vlastitih cica. Imam prijateljicu koja je triatlonka i nije zeljela dojiti kako bi se mogla posvetiti treninzima i ostaviti novorodenu bebu baki, odnosno svojoj majci. Inace je zena zdravstveni djelatnik, tako da nije neupucena. Ispalo je da je beba jako lose reagirala na dojenacku formulu i pocela kakiti krv i bila jako bolesna. I tako su krenuli od jedne formule na drugu. Na kraju je ispalo da mala moze samo formulu od kozijeg mlijeka. Pitala sam ju, da li bi, poucena ovim iskustvom pokusala dojiti slijedeci put. Na to je odgovorila: Jesi li luda? Pa dala bi joj kozju formulu!
> Ostala sam bez rijeci na tu izjavu. Posebice nakon svega sto je njena beba prosla. No dobro. Glavno da ona moze na treninge i da je ispunila svoju biolosku funkciju majke, te da ima nekoga tko ce je naslijediti.
> Sto reci na takve zene?


Ima jedna dobra-riječi govore puno više o onome tko ih izgovori, nego o onome o kome govori.
Moj odgovor je u obliku pitanja- što reći na one žene (ljude) koji misle da su mjerilo svih stvari? Da su ovlašteni procjenjivati tuđe izbore ili im određivati kako bi trebali živjeti, naravno, u skladu sa svojim, jedinim ispravnim načinom?
Brrrr.

----------


## Tashunica

> Sto reci na takve zene?


namlatit, ništa drugo, if you know what i mean  :Storma s bičem:

----------


## Tashunica

> Što se tiče zakona koji propisuju takve stvari - ne vjerujem da se zakonom to može riješiti. Ne radi se o dojenju, radi se o slobodnoj odluci, isto kao i kod prava na pobačaj. Koliko god te dvije stvari izgledale različito - postoji poveznica - ne radi se o ničem drugom nego građanskim slobodama. A koliko smo i mi daleko od idealnog znamo i sami. Zakoni postoje da bi ih se mijenjalo. Tako će po svoj prilici biti i s ovim...


svimb na peterlin, lijepo rečeno.

----------


## apricot

radi se o šerijatu koji, prema našim parametrima, jako dikriminira i ponižava ženu

a samo one koje tako žive, znaju kako im je; mnoge se kunu da ni ne žele nikako drugačije

----------


## maria71

Nemojte biti stroge prema  *Yummy_mummy, * bilo je na ovom forumu i i ekstremnijih teta,  pa nikom ništa.



A dojenje  kao što je netko napisao jest zlatni standard    no represijom  bilo  u bolnicama bilo na državnom nivou neće  to postati.

----------


## vertex

> Nemojte biti stroge prema  *Yummy_mummy, * bilo je na ovom forumu i i ekstremnijih teta,  pa nikom ništa.


Lol, sam već ranije htjela napisati (pa odustala) da mi se čini kao da je ovo flashback u 2006. kad sam se registrirala na forum. A registrirala sam se jer su mi neke teme i stavovi na koje sam nabasala tako išle na živce da sam sam imala potrebu uzvratiti  :lool:

----------


## mikka

ja bi u zatvor ove koji pretopljavaju djecu  :Grin: 

ina, Deaedi, mene samo zanima jesu vam spominjali nesto u stilu 'zahvalite to Rodama'?

----------


## Angie75

Ma sve je to u redu, samo nemojmo zaboraviti da tu nije riječ o običnoj promociji dojenja, nego o tome da majka može doslovno u zatvor zbog nedojenja. I da je muž, svekrva, svekar, rođaci, susjed (!) može prijaviti da ne doji. Hello???

----------


## apricot

ah, tako se valjda i civilizirani svijet nama čudi što žena može prijaviti premlaćivanje danas, a sutra je taj isti ubije
i dvoje djece

----------


## laumi

> (...)
> 
> Inače ja smatram da je dojenje zlatni standard, 
> 
> al ne bih ga svejedno batinom utjerivala


X

Prisila i represija ne može uroditi ničime dobrim.
Prave informacije o dojenju u pravo vrijeme, podrška i pomoć, s druge strane, itekako. Naročito kad je uklopljena u zdravstveni sustav. Velika većina žena žele dojiti, odustanu većinom one koje nisu dobile adekvatne informacije i/ili podršku.

Ovakvo nametanje dojenja definitivno nema nikakve veze s podrškom i promocijom dojenja.

----------


## vertex

> ah, tako se valjda i civilizirani svijet nama čudi što žena može prijaviti premlaćivanje danas, a sutra je taj isti ubije
> i dvoje djece


Ha?

----------


## vertex

Meni su grozna ova iskustva na koja su Deaedi i ina proživjele, ali me ne čude. Ne čudi me da se u nekoj našoj zdravstvenoj ustanovi (ma ne samo našoj, ali samo s našima osobno imam iskustva) briga za osobu/pacijenta pretvori u nešto nakaradno. ina, ti si obično na poziciji doktor-lovera (jesi tako to bila nazvala, negdje mi je taj izraz vezan s tobom), a ovdje si proživjela apsurd koji su drugi doživjeli u nekim drugim kontaktima sa zdravstvom, kad ih se na slične načine tretiralo na način protivan razumu i ljudskosti (a ne padaju bombe nad glavom, pa se mora pretrpit).

----------


## ina33

> Meni su grozna ova iskustva na koja su Deaedi i ina proživjele, ali me ne čude. Ne čudi me da se u nekoj našoj zdravstvenoj ustanovi (ma ne samo našoj, ali samo s našima osobno imam iskustva) briga za osobu/pacijenta pretvori u nešto nakaradno. ina, ti si obično na poziciji doktor-lovera (jesi tako to bila nazvala, negdje mi je taj izraz vezan s tobom), a ovdje si proživjela apsurd koji su drugi doživjeli u nekim drugim kontaktima sa zdravstvom, kad ih se na slične načine tretiralo na način protivan razumu i ljudskosti (a ne padaju bombe nad glavom, pa se mora pretrpit).


Jes, ali ovdje apsurd nije bio drajvan doktorima, tako da sam i dalje ostala na poziciji doktor-lovera. Nakon ovoga, bilo je i friendly iskustvo splitske bolnice, di je žena s blizancima, da ne mora ljudima išta objašnjavat, a u upali prsiju i strahu da je ne nakače na onu neku "mužnju", zaboravila sam više naziv toga, bila u situaciji švercat bromergon. Tako da.. nemojte mi pls pričat kako smo mi beyond tih nekih suludih praksi. Da sam ja drugi tip, vjerojatno bih pisala na forumu romane o svojim velikim traumama. Nisam, jer mi nisu bile traume, bile su mi još jedna suluda epizoda mog života, koja je, hvala Bogu, brzo prestala. Ali da ću aplaudirat unicefu - e, neću. I jako sam postala oprezna oko toga kako lijepa ideja živi u praksi. A apriori sam vrlo neprijateljski raspoložena prema bilo kome, pa bio to i papa ili dr. Doktor God himself, ali najčešće je neka herself, koja nastupa s pozicija "sebičnjakuše". Imam na to 0 toleranciju_._

----------


## ina33

A i najbolje mi je to kako se odgovornost onda raspline, ono... postaneš kolateral eto.. te naše teške situacije, zamišljeno je drugačije, ali, eto, nije se provelo. Budi Baja do kraja, pa vidi kako to živi. Ali, ja sam to doživjela da je lijepo poanta dobit recku na svojoj listi akreditacija i to je to. Kad gledaš kako je to negdje drugdje u našem zdravstvu implementirano, taj friendliness, npr. Srebrenjak - vidiš da se može i po meni su oni puno odgovornije pristupili cijeloj toj priči i fakat jesu prijateljski prema djeci, svoj djeci, ne samo na papiru, nego zapravo.

----------


## frka

ina, već sam te pitala zašto to kačis unicefu - ako je u pitanju bio bezobrazluk i neprimjereno ponašanje, za to je odgovorno isključivo bolničko osoblje. promocija dojenja se ne izjednačava s dojenjem pod svaku cijenu i nije unicef odgovoran za to što je neki pametnjaković prešao granicu i s edukacije zabrazdio u maltretiranje.
a ova priča o švercanju bromergona mi je grozna, ali ne zato što ga ženi nisu dali na njezin zahtjev, već zato što je na svoju ruku išla uzimati lijek koji može imati svakojake nuspojave. ne vidim tu grešku bolnice - upala se ne rješava bromergonom.

----------


## vertex

> Kad gledaš kako je to negdje drugdje u našem zdravstvu implementirano, taj friendliness, npr. Srebrenjak - vidiš da se može i po meni su oni puno odgovornije pristupili cijeloj toj priči i fakat jesu prijateljski prema djeci, svoj djeci, ne samo na papiru, nego zapravo.


Ne kužim ovo, tko je odgovornije pristupio, unicef?

----------


## ina33

> Ne kužim ovo, tko je odgovornije pristupio, unicef?


Pojma nemam, nisam ja taj projekt vodila, ali meni su u mojoj glavi krivi svi - Unicef, Roda, ovi na SD-u koji su to tako uveli, ovi u KB ST i svugdje gdje je bilo takvih incidenata. Trebali su reći onda da žene koje ne doje šaltaju negdje drugo di će imat normalne uvjete, pa bilo to i 2-3 takve nesretnice.

----------


## Deaedi

> ina, već sam te pitala zašto to kačis unicefu - ako je u pitanju bio bezobrazluk i neprimjereno ponašanje, za to je odgovorno isključivo bolničko osoblje. promocija dojenja se ne izjednačava s dojenjem pod svaku cijenu i nije unicef odgovoran za to što je neki pametnjaković prešao granicu i s edukacije zabrazdio u maltretiranje.
> a ova priča o švercanju bromergona mi je grozna, ali ne zato što ga ženi nisu dali na njezin zahtjev, već zato što je na svoju ruku išla uzimati lijek koji može imati svakojake nuspojave. ne vidim tu grešku bolnice - upala se ne rješava bromergonom.


Pa zar nije titula koju SD ima dobivena od Unicef-a?

Bromergon sam i ja nabavila čim sam došla doma iz bolnice nakog drugog poroda - nije bio švercan, jednostavno sam doktoru rekla da neću više pokušavati dojiti, jer sam vidjela da mi se opet ponavlja apces od prvog poroda, on me upoznao sa rizicima, ja ih prihvatila. 

Ono što meni nije bilo jasno - nakon pokušaja dojenja sa prvom bebom dobila sam teški apces, operirana u općoj anesteziji, 2 tj hodočastila u bolnicu na previjanje rane koja se radi mlijeka nije smjela šivati. I na drugi porod donesem na SD medicinsku dokumentaciju sa mišljenjem radiologa i spec za dojke da su mi operativnim zahvatom prekinuti mliječni kanalići - dakle, šanse da dojim su nikakve, jedino sam mogla zaraditi opet apces - jer mlijeko se stvara, a ne može van. I nikoga na SD nije to zanimalo, samo bi frknuli nosom na te papire, uz komentar, ma samo vi probajte dojiti, sigurno će ići! WTF - pa kuda da ide! I naravno, čim je došlo mlijeko, vidjela sam šta mi se opet radi, na toj operiranoj dojci. Ali na SD to nikoga nije zanimalo. Samo sam po 100ti put čula - masirajte se mama, neka beba vuče, i neka vam muž donese kupus!

----------


## vertex

A dobro, onda su i feministice krive za sve one žene koje pokušaju ostavit nasilnog muža pa ovaj ubije boga u njima.

----------


## vertex

Edit: ini sam odgovarala...

----------


## Deaedi

> A dobro, onda su i feministice krive za sve one žene koje pokušaju ostavit nasilnog muža pa ovaj ubije boga u njima.


Ne, nego je to situacija kao da feministice nagovore ženu da ostavi nasilnog muža, ona ga ostavi, pa je onda feministice izmlate gore nego muž.

----------


## frka

pa što onda što je titula dobivena od unicefa? ljudi koji rade to što rade su problem, a ne unicef. ova usporedba s premlaćivanjem feministica uopće ne odgovara priči. 
ti si imala opravdan razlog za uzimanje bromergona jer bi bez njega očito bilo gadnih problema. to nema veze sa ženom koja ga šverca u bolnicu jer je dobila upalu - pa nije to lijek za sprečavanje upale. a to što su zanemarili tvoje nalaze na SD-u govori samo o njima, ne o unicefu niti promociji dojenja - nema to veze s onim što bi promocija dojenja trebala biti.

----------


## ina33

> A dobro, onda su i feministice krive za sve one žene koje pokušaju ostavit nasilnog muža pa ovaj ubije boga u njima.


Na ovo ti nemam što reći osim "ma daj". Ne mogu te shvatit ozbiljno, sori. Što ti meni time poručuješ - moje je iskustvo bezvrijedno i ko mi je kriv, kad već nisam dojila, sigurno ne oni koji su projekt furali i za njegovu implementaciju su odgovorni (ja ne znam koji su ti točno - ako je samo unicef, onda on, protiv njega konkretno i djelujem na svom mikro nivou, sve što od njega dođe u smeće bacam). 

Rodi zamjeram previše tolerancije na stav "bolje majke" vs. "sebičnjakuše". Zamjeram i gotovo. Ja bih, majkemi, na "sebično" stavila "xxx" koliko me to živcira. Uostalom, zamisli ti arogancije, govorit drugima kakvi su.

----------


## frka

a kad je roda takvo što plasirala? znači, ne pojedini FORUMAŠI nego roda? nikad nisam naišla na post u kojem član rode govori ili podržava stav "bolja majka" vs "sebičnjakuša". čak dapače - imam dojam da s takvim spikama uletavaju neki random korisnici foruma pa ih ostatak vrlo brzo poklopi (što se vidi i na ovom topicu).

i dalje mi nisi odgovorila za unicef vs. osoblje, ina. što si se tako napikirala na unicef zbog djelovanja bolničkog osoblja? meni je to fakat too much - da zbog 2, 3, 5 sestara u bolnici koje su očito prekardašile imaš potrebu "djelovati protiv unicefa"??

----------


## cvijeta73

> Na ovo ti nemam što reći osim "ma daj". Ne mogu te shvatit ozbiljno, sori. Što ti meni time poručuješ - moje je iskustvo bezvrijedno i ko mi je kriv, kad već nisam dojila, sigurno ne oni koji su projekt furali i za njegovu implementaciju su odgovorni (ja ne znam koji su ti točno - ako je samo unicef, onda on, protiv njega konkretno i djelujem na svom mikro nivou, sve što od njega dođe u smeće bacam). 
> 
> Rodi zamjeram previše tolerancije na stav "bolje majke" vs. "sebičnjakuše". Zamjeram i gotovo. Ja bih, majkemi, na "sebično" stavila "xxx" koliko me to živcira. Uostalom, zamisli ti arogancije, govorit drugima kakvi su.


joj ina, a u smjernicama za promicanje dojenja i za potporu dojenju, što je btw prioritet javnog zdravstva u cijelom svijetu, piše da one koje ne žele dojiti treba zvati sebičnjakušama  :Confused: 
ono, ne kužim o čemu ti?
ne znam što ti vertex poručuje, ali ti si doživjela u bolnici od strane osoblja - vrijeđanje. i grozno ponašanje. 
ne od strane rode i od strane unicefa. 
i na tu stranu treba reagirati. 

moja zamjerka u cijeloj ovoj priči, a upravo se vjerojatno zato i dešavaju ovakve situacije, jest licemjerstvo.
dok sam bila u rodilištu (a bila sam 10 dana zadnji put) imala sam dojam da im je jedino bitno da na otpusno pismo napišu - uspostavljeno dojenje. pa kako god. a onda kud koji mili moji. ne znam sad, no zadnji put kad sam gledala postoci su bili poražavajući. nakon mjesec dana odustaje više od 50% majki od dojenja. 

no, u tom kontekstu, ne znam za unicef, al stvarno je nefer optuživati rodu. koja ima organiziranu kontinuiranu i besplatnu pomoć i kroz radionice i kroz sos telefon i kroz portal i kroz forum. još im patronažna služba fali.

----------


## ina33

Nisam upoće čitala smjernice. Nitko me nije vrijeđao. Samo su mi uzeli dijete, ne na par min, nego sam ga viđala dinamikom jednom u 3 h, jer je to prodojeća bolnica i znala sam u što se upuštam - otprilike tako. Da se tebi dogodilo, znala bi o čemu pričam. A bezveze mi je da sad spomenem svaku forumašicu koja je otvorila topic stila moja susjeda ne doji, kako da se ja nosim s tim, i svaku (a bilo ih je) koja je ove koje ne doje nazvala sori, ali meni je to sebično. Svakom svoji doživljaji, ali ako netko tvrdi da mu je trauma da je 5 min nakon poroda bez djeteta, i zbog toga poteže u Austriju i svašta, e, pa onda imam i ja pravo na svoj doživljaj.

----------


## ina33

I ja upravo ne govorim o fundraiser materijalima, misijama, vizijama, smjernicama i ostalom. Govorim o tome kako je to (bilo) isterminirano u praksi.

----------


## Deaedi

> pa što onda što je titula dobivena od unicefa? ljudi koji rade to što rade su problem, a ne unicef. ova usporedba s premlaćivanjem feministica uopće ne odgovara priči. 
> ti si imala opravdan razlog za uzimanje bromergona jer bi bez njega očito bilo gadnih problema. to nema veze sa ženom koja ga šverca u bolnicu jer je dobila upalu - pa nije to lijek za sprečavanje upale. a to što su zanemarili tvoje nalaze na SD-u govori samo o njima, ne o unicefu niti promociji dojenja - nema to veze s onim što bi promocija dojenja trebala biti.


Kako nema veze, pa Unicef je odabrao SD i dao mu ne znam kakve sve titule!
To upravo govori da su Unicefu važne samo titule, a ne zanima ih stvarno stanje!

----------


## ina33

> To upravo govori da su Unicefu važne samo titule, a ne zanima ih stvarno stanje!


X! Nikog stvarno stanje ne zanima, samo ove koje su se našle na krivoj strani statistike.

----------


## ina33

Također, žene, da znaju da će dobiti normalnu recepciju, ne bi švercale bromergon itd. Jedna žena je cijelu noć plakala, molila je da joj uzmu bebu, bila je iscrpljena, ali no way, to su mogle samo carice. I sve to skupa kako je izvedeno... ma. Ne znam uopće što reći. Protekom vremena mi bijes raste na taj take-it or leave-it stav. Znam sve o ograničenjima, ali, da sam odgovorna iz Unicefa, ne bi im titulu ni okačila, što znači titula, ako je samo pro forma tu.

----------


## ina33

Mislim, bolnica bi trebala bit mjesto di ćeš dobit pomoć. Kad sam ja bila tamo čudila sam se ovima koje su bježale 3. dan s potpisom da idu na vl. odgovornost. 3. dan mi je bilo sve jasno, a samo je mit bio da bebe ta tri dana samo spavaju itd. Još to kako-tako prežive žene s kojima je sve OK, ali carice, i ove koje kači neka komplikacija.. ma cilj je samo dočepat se kuće di ćeš dobit pomoć.

----------


## ina33

> imala sam dojam da im je jedino bitno da na otpusno pismo napišu - uspostavljeno dojenje.


A i ovo. U razgovoru sa curama, bilo ih je xy koje su još u bolnicama bile na bromergonu, ali se vode kao da doje. I tako... Ne mogu reći da me ovaj topic nije dirnuo u živac, ali ne na način "joj, pa to s nama nema nikakve veze, čisto preterivanje itd.", nego na način na koji je i deadi.

----------


## frka

pa nitko ne osporava da su vaša iskustva stvarna i grozna niti da postoje ljudi kakve opisujete (bilo osoblje, bilo forumaši ili tko god drugi). uopće se ne radi o tome. mislim da se ne razumijemo. nije problem u smjernicama nego u ljudima koji ih se ne pridržavaju ili tumače na svoj način pa u sklopu toga maltretiraju rodilje. a kad dođe inspekcija, vjerujem da je sve cakung pakung. i tu opet nije kriv unicef niti roda već bolnica. kad netko nazove sos sigurno ne dobije frktanje nosom i osuđivanje već konkretne informacije koje odgovaraju konkretnom problemu i podršku. tako bi trebalo biti i u rodilištima. a odvajanje djeteta i ne uzimanje nalaza u obzir sigurno nije podrška. podrška uključuje i odustajanje od dojenja kad nema alternative (i takvih je tema bilo na forumu bez ikakvih forsiranja pod svaku cijenu). ali ne može se očekivati da u pro-dojećem rodilištu osoblje skače s bromergonom na ženin prvi zahtjev, a da nema realnih razloga za to. pa poanta promocije dojenja je edukacija o njemu - pružanje pravih info pa onda podrške u provođenju. i ne vidim zašto bi onda u ta 3 ili 5 dana u bolnici koja se i svode na educiranje ikome tko nema zdravstvenih osnova za nedojenje dali bromergon (a, ina, zvuči mi kao da se upravo za to zalažeš). ako netko ne želi dojiti nakon što dobije te info, slobodno mu. problem je samo u tome što potrebne informacije i prava podrška u rodilištima očito nisu osigurane.

----------


## Zara1

> Mislim, bolnica bi trebala bit mjesto di ćeš dobit pomoć. Kad sam ja bila tamo čudila sam se ovima koje su bježale 3. dan s potpisom da idu na vl. odgovornost. 3. dan mi je bilo sve jasno, a samo je mit bio da bebe ta tri dana samo spavaju itd. Još to kako-tako prežive žene s kojima je sve OK, ali carice, i ove koje kači neka komplikacija.. ma cilj je samo dočepat se kuće di ćeš dobit pomoć.



Ja sam tražila da me puste doma 36 sati nakon poroda, nisam trebala ništa potpisati.

Sa mnom u sobi je bila žena koja je rodila čini mi se 5-og sina i tražila pedijatra/ginekologa da joj daju  bromergon, jer se ona nema namjeru zezati s dojenjem. Reakcija pedijatra je bila onako čisto kul, kao ako je to vaša konačna odluka evo vam tableta i adaptirano. Doviđenja.


Ovo prisilno dojenje u UAE je čista katastrofa.

----------


## ina33

Ne zalažem se za to - uostalom, ja sam bromergon dobila. U krajnoj liniji, žena danas ima pravo da ne doji, kao da i abortira, i svim dušom i tijelom sam za to da joj se to pravo zadrži. Zalažem se za normalnu klimu, a ono što je bilo kad sam ja rađala normalna klima nije, po meni. I naravno da je problem u ljudima. Smjernice svašta trpe, možeš svašta unutra stavit, mene upravo zanima ono kako je, a ne kako bi trebalo biti. Pa kako god to kome zvučalo.

----------


## ina33

> Reakcija pedijatra je bila onako čisto kul, kao ako je to vaša konačna odluka evo vam tableta i adaptirano. Doviđenja.


Upravo tako bi, po meni, trebalo biti. Pa što god ko mislio o tome, puno mu je pravo da u svom kružooku diskutira o razini njene sebičnosti.

----------


## frka

pa onda se u biti slažemo, ina.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Upravo tako bi, po meni, trebalo biti. Pa što god ko mislio o tome, puno mu je pravo da u svom kružooku diskutira o razini njene sebičnosti.


je, baš će pedijatar brinuti i diskutirati o njenoj sebičnosti. prije o tome kolike su šanse da će nahebat ako žena dobije neke nuspojave, a on je prepisao lijek bez medicinskih indikacija. 




> Samo iz zdravstvenih razloga specijalist može propisati tablete Bromergon u dojilja

----------


## ina33

Znaš što, mit je da bromergon izazia ne znam kakve nuspojave, on se leva-leva koristi u neplodnosti, ima par nuspojava, ali one su prenapuhane, po meni, slično kao i Wagner tekst, koji mi je bio prvo otvaranje očiju na neke stvari. Ne brinem se ja za doktore, nego za on-looking žene, one su izvor "ti si sebična" labela. Lakmus papir mi je da imam žestoke alarme na svakog tko piše litanije o tuđoj sebičnosti, malo skromnosti i fokusa na sebe nikom ne bi loše došlo.

----------


## frka

> Upravo tako bi, po meni, trebalo biti. Pa što god ko mislio o tome, puno mu je pravo da u svom kružooku diskutira o razini njene sebičnosti.


onda se ipak ne slažemo. gore si napisala da se ne zalažeš za to da se na prvu daje. onaj moj prijašnji odgovor se odnosio na tvoj post prije ovoga.

----------


## vertex

Znaš šta, ina, a meni pada tolerancija na površnost. Što bi se ja zahebavala s pisanjem, ako se sugovorniku ne da zahebavat s čitanjem i razumijevanjem.

----------


## vertex

> Ne, nego je to situacija kao da feministice nagovore ženu da ostavi nasilnog muža, ona ga ostavi, pa je onda feministice izmlate gore nego muž.


Zapravo ne, a nije ni moja usporedba dobra. Nisam ni išla za točnom analogijom, htjela sam reci da nema smisla pokretače dobrih trendova kriviti za loše implementacije. 
Ima li i unicef konkretnu neku odgovornost, ne znam, možda i ima. Mislila sam da ina nešto konkretno govori, a ispada da ona krivi svakog tko je ikad išta rekao u dojenju. Pa dobro, ok. Meni je to besmisleno.

----------


## leonisa

> Kako nema veze, pa Unicef je odabrao SD i dao mu ne znam kakve sve titule!
> To upravo govori da su Unicefu važne samo titule, a ne zanima ih stvarno stanje!


ja se ne bi s ovm slozila jer na SD dobivas evaluacijske listice i ankete sto znaci da ih JE briga kakvo je realno stanje i kako se osoblje odnosi prema majkama i djecom.

----------


## Mima

:Grin:  i što se događa sa tim listićima?

----------


## leonisa

pa ne znam, valjda ih netko i kontrolira. sta roda radi s evaluacijskim listicima koje dijeli nakon svojih radionica i prezentacija?
ne bacaju se u smece.

----------


## leonisa

> Također, žene, da znaju da će dobiti normalnu recepciju, ne bi švercale bromergon itd. Jedna žena je cijelu noć plakala, molila je da joj uzmu bebu, bila je iscrpljena, ali no way, to su mogle samo carice. I sve to skupa kako je izvedeno... ma. Ne znam uopće što reći. Protekom vremena mi bijes raste na taj take-it or leave-it stav. Znam sve o ograničenjima, ali, da sam odgovorna iz Unicefa, ne bi im titulu ni okačila, što znači titula, ako je samo pro forma tu.


eto. to je bilo kada, 2008.?
2012 sestra je sama dosla i pitala cimericu da li zeli da joj uzme bebu. beba je non stop plakala. rekla je ne.
nakon 4h je zazvonila i pitala jel ju mogu uzeti na pola sata, sestra je rekla ma i na sat-dva- noc ako tako zelite.
i nije bila majcina zelja ispostovana, donjeli su je pola sata kasnije :p

----------


## Mima

pa jest, možda ih sestre čitaju da se zabave dok pljugaju u "pušioni"

----------


## leonisa

a mozda su i u sumi  :Smile: 

mislim da zapravo nitko od nas na temi nije kompetentan dati odgovor na to pitanje.

----------


## apricot

> a mozda su i u sumi 
> 
> mislim da zapravo nitko od nas na temi nije kompetentan dati odgovor na to pitanje.


nažalost - jest

s obzirom da rezultati anketa pokazuju kako je 97% žena uspostavilo dojenje u rodilištu, čini se na se informacije ipak - filtriraju
ali da... možda jesu u šumi

----------


## Deaedi

> ali ne može se očekivati da u pro-dojećem rodilištu osoblje skače s bromergonom na ženin prvi zahtjev, a da nema realnih razloga za to. pa poanta promocije dojenja je edukacija o njemu - pružanje pravih info pa onda podrške u provođenju. i ne vidim zašto bi onda u ta 3 ili 5 dana u bolnici koja se i svode na educiranje ikome tko nema zdravstvenih osnova za nedojenje dali bromergon (a, ina, zvuči mi kao da se upravo za to zalažeš).* ako netko ne želi dojiti nakon što dobije te info, slobodno mu*. problem je samo u tome što potrebne informacije i prava podrška u rodilištima očito nisu osigurane.


Zanima me šta bi onda ta sloboda po tebi trebala uključivati - da li i pravo da mama dobije bromergon a beba adaptirano, ako mama odluči, nakon svih informacija, da neće dojiti ? Ili ono, ok, ne dojite, ali to sad više nije naš problem - to je onda kao da kažeš da žena ima pravo izbora ići ab, ali da ga nema gdje obaiti - onda će žene završiti kod nekog mesara na stolu - iz tih se razloga i šverca bromergon. Jer sloboda izbora postoji samo u teoriji, ali ne i u praksi.

----------


## Deaedi

> pa ne znam, valjda ih netko i kontrolira. sta roda radi s evaluacijskim listicima koje dijeli nakon svojih radionica i prezentacija?
> ne bacaju se u smece.


Pa na SD ih bacaju u smeće, sigurna sam (pisala sam o mom iskustvu sa upitnikom na jednom topicu), ako im ne odgovara napisano.

----------


## Deaedi

> i ne vidim zašto bi onda u ta 3 ili 5 dana u bolnici koja se i svode na educiranje ikome tko nema zdravstvenih osnova za nedojenje dali bromergon (a, ina, zvuči mi kao da se upravo za to zalažeš).


I ovo ne kužim - sloboda izbora dakle postoji nakon 4. ili 6. dana?

----------


## martinaP

> Zanima me šta bi onda ta sloboda po tebi trebala uključivati - da li i pravo da mama dobije bromergon a beba adaptirano, ako mama odluči, nakon svih informacija, da neće dojiti ? Ili ono, ok, ne dojite, ali to sad više nije naš problem - to je onda kao da kažeš da žena ima pravo izbora ići ab, ali da ga nema gdje obaiti - onda će žene završiti kod nekog mesara na stolu - iz tih se razloga i šverca bromergon. Jer sloboda izbora postoji samo u teoriji, ali ne i u praksi.


Normalno bi bilo da žena (nakon što dobije informacije, a ipak ne želi dojiti) dobije Bromergon bez daljnjih pitanja.

----------


## Deaedi

> Normalno bi bilo da žena (nakon što dobije informacije, a ipak ne želi dojiti) dobije Bromergon bez daljnjih pitanja.


I meni je to normalno, ali iz nekih postova ovdje sam isčitala, da jesu za slobodu izbora da žena ne mora dojiti, ali da ne treba dobiti lijek za zaustavljanje laktacije - to je potpuno kontradiktorno.

----------


## ina33

> ja se ne bi s ovm slozila jer na SD dobivas evaluacijske listice i ankete sto znaci da ih JE briga kakvo je realno stanje i kako se osoblje odnosi prema majkama i djecom.


To mi je bila posebna smijurija. Kad sam ja rađala, to je meni izgledalo ovako. Prvo recepcija "ovo je rooming in rodilište i znali se u što se upuštate", "izvolite promotivne letke o dojenju", pomoći baš i nije bilo, ili je došla prekasno kad je sve otišlo kvragu, žene su bile upućene same na sebe, bed je bilo ako su bile sve prvorotke. Nakon svega, daju ti evaluacijski listić. Kako sam ja bila mentalnog sklopa tada "I'm an American, call my Ambassador", meni je bio cilj pobić' otamo i napisala sam same hvalospjeve, i zato mi ova usporedba koju je deadi navela uopće nije pretjerana. Zašto ne šalju listiće s vremenskim odmakom, tad bi dobili pravi feedback, a ne dok si još tamo. Srela sam više žena koje su u bolnici još bile na ablaktaciji (ne sub rosa da su švercale tablete), ali u otpustnom piše "dojenje uredno uspostavljeno". A vrhunac njihove brige je bilo to da žene koje ne doje imaju zdravu bebu na neonatologiji i viđaju je režimom jednom u tri sata (to je bilo iskustvo mene i deadi) i to je jedino mjesto za tu bebu.

Inače, samo da se ne misli da nisam bila motovirana, one dane čekajući CR sam provela pocrtavajući skriptu o dojenju, a MM i ja smo bili na Rodinom tečaju. Toliko o sebičnosti i ležernom stavu.

----------


## ina33

Inače, taj issue evaluacije dok si još uvijek u bolnici i ovisiš o njima su već istaknule udruge pacijenata kao ne OK, ali ne sjećam se više koja udruga i kojih pacijenata, sjećam se toga jer se neka žena iz neke takve udruge obraćala Građanima protiv MPO zakona, u stilu ajmo se udružit u borbi za naša prava.

----------


## Deaedi

> ToA vrhunac njihove brige je bilo to da žene koje ne doje imaju zdravu bebu na neonatologiji i viđaju je režimom jednom u tri sata (to je bilo iskustvo mene i deadi) i to je jedino mjesto za tu bebu..


Ma ja sam pokušavala dojiti oba puta, a iako sam rodila na CR, beba je bila uz mene 23h na dan, i iako sam tražila, nisu je htjeli odnijeti od mene, čak ni na pola sata (jer beba mora dojiti na zahtjev), čak ni kada mi je pukao šav od carskog, a beba bila oblivena mojom krvlju u natopljenom jastuku, nisu je htjele odnijeti. Morao je doći MM u bolnicu, tražiti ginekologa koji me je porodio, i kad je on došao, i vidio šta se dešava, poludio je na njih. Tada su odnijele bebu na pola sata, dok me on premotavao. Čim je otišao, iako je rekao da se moram odmarati da mi šav opet ne procuri, donijele su je natrag. Jer se beba mora dojiti - iako mi nije bilo jasno čime, jer nisam tada još imala ni 1 kap mlijeka.

----------


## tangerina

ne kužim, zar nisu listići relativno anonimni? šta si mislila da će te ostavit duže ako ih popljuješ? 
moj je dojam da se većina institucija još brže želi riješit onih s kojima nisu kliknuli

očito mi fale "tvoje cipele" u tvojoj priči jer nikako intenzitet zamjerke ne mogu povezat sa opisanim iskustvom

Edit: ide Ini, očito  :Smile:

----------


## Mima

Dijete joj je bilo na neonatologiji i mogla ga je vidjeti svaka 3 sata, u rooming-in rodilištu, dok su druge žene imale bebe kod sebe, i to zato što nije dojila pa da druge žene ne vide hranjenje bočicom, i to ti se ne čini kao iskustvo kojem treba intentzivno zamjeriti?

----------


## Deaedi

> ne kužim, zar nisu listići relativno anonimni? šta si mislila da će te ostavit duže ako ih popljuješ? 
> moj je dojam da se većina institucija još brže želi riješit onih s kojima nisu kliknuli


Kako bi bili anonimni, donese ti listić, ostavi ga i dođe po njega za pola sata. Dakle, točno zna i može si označiti koji je čiji, jer u pravilu u sobi od 3 mame, donesu listić jednoj.

----------


## Mima

anonimni su kao ankete o zadovoljstvu radnika koje stalno provode u mojoj firmi  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> ne kužim, zar nisu listići relativno anonimni? šta si mislila da će te ostavit duže ako ih popljuješ? 
> moj je dojam da se većina institucija još brže želi riješit onih s kojima nisu kliknuli
> 
> očito mi fale "tvoje cipele" u tvojoj priči jer nikako intenzitet zamjerke ne mogu povezat sa opisanim iskustvom
> 
> Edit: ide Ini, očito


Da, očito. Da si čitala priču neke žene istraumatizirane naskakivanjem na stomak ili tako nečim što je većinsko iskustvo, i koja nakon 5 godina piše o tome kako je osvijestila svoju traumu, vjerojatno bi dobili više  :Love:  i  :Sad: , a manje toga - pa što, brate, nisi rekla then and there, imaš na to pravo?

----------


## ina33

> anonimni su kao ankete o zadovoljstvu radnika koje stalno provode u mojoj firmi


LOL. Egzaktli. A... možda je sve to u mojoj glavi  :Smile: ?

----------


## frka

a jesi ga isecirala. mislim da sam sasvim jasno objasnila što podrazumijevam pod promocijom dojenja i podrškom i kakvu bi ulogu tu trebala imati baby-friendly pro-dojeća rodilišta. prije svega trebaju educirati žene koje nemaju zdravstvenih problema koji bi bili prepreka dojenju, a edukacija se ne svodi na to da im uvale brošuru s prosima ili izdiktiraju listu istih. vjerovala ili ne, većina se žena NE informira prije poroda i kod mase njih se još uvijek zadržao stav njihovih majki, baki, tetki i susjeda da je AD bolji, hranjiviji i zdraviji za bebu, za što svi ovdje znamo da jednostavno nije istina (osim u slučajevima koji se broje u milipromilima). većina žena dolaze u rodilište s već usađenim mišljenjem da mlijeka jaaaaaako često nema dovoljno, da kod mase žena nestane preko noći, da se ne smije dojiti ako si prehlađen/imaš upalu/nastavi niz, da je dojenje nemoguće s uvučenim bradavicama itd., itd. toj većini žena potrebna je kvalitetna edukacija i podrška, kvalitetan pristup i rad s njima, a to se ne može svesti na 3 minute recitiranja benefita dojenja i za dijete i za majku koje ne poništava već usađene pogrešne info. to naravno ne znači da će se beba čija majka dojenje kategorički odbija ostaviti gladna niti da će se tu majku maltretirati i "kažnjavati" na bilo koji način. ali, ako je pro-dojeće, rodilište isto tako sasvim sigurno ženi ne bi trebalo dati bromergon na prvi zahtjev bez da se ostavi prostora i vremena da ona sazna čim više info, upozna se s iskustvima drugih i dobije mogućnost da mišljenje promijeni. na baby-friendly rodilištu je da unutar tog ograničenog vremena rodiljama pokuša maksimalno približiti sve benefite dojenja, kao i probleme s kojima bi se mogle susreti, a ako nakon toga žena i dalje ne želi dojiti, ne treba. i ne, nije zbog toga sebičnjakuša ili loša majka baš kao i što ona koja doji nije = dobra majka. ali rodilište ima svoju zadaću i treba je pokušati ispuniti. pa valjda s razlogom ima titulu baby-friendly, što podrazumijeva da je pro-dojenja i onda je valjda jasno koja mu je zadaća. ako bi se bromergon dijelio šakom i kapom na prvi zahtjev u samom rodilištu, ne vidim zašto bi imalo titulu pro-dojeće jer očito ne ispunjava tu zadaću. a ona je ipak bitna i za majke i za djecu - dojenje je ipak najbolja opcija za oboje. i to su znanstvene činjenice koje velik dio žena ne zna i zato je dojenje potrebno promovirati i podizati svijest o benefitima. drugi je par rukava što ta edukacija, podrška i actually rad sa ženama očito kod nas ne funkcionira kako bi trebao.

----------


## frka

dok ja u navratima pišem jer lovim dijete po kući, ošla skoro stranica. ovo je odgovor Deaedi.

i, evo ina, šaljem vam  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  za odvratna iskustva kakvih stvarno ne bi trebalo biti.

----------


## cvijeta73

> to naravno ne znači da će se beba čija majka dojenje kategorički odbija ostaviti gladna niti da će se tu majku maltretirati i "kažnjavati" na bilo koji način. ali, ako je pro-dojeće, rodilište isto tako sasvim sigurno ženi ne bi trebalo dati bromergon na prvi zahtjev bez da se ostavi prostora i vremena da ona sazna čim više info, upozna se s iskustvima drugih i dobije mogućnost da mišljenje promijeni. .


meni se čini da ipak point postoji.
ako žena ne želi dojiti, omogućava li joj se taj izbor?
bez da mora slušati  ono što možda već zna? 
da na zahtjev dobije bromergon, na svoju odgovornost?
dakle - postoji li takva opcija?
da kaže kad rodi - ja ne želim dojiti, i da se taj izbor poštuje?

mislim, naravno da kod nas žene imaju izbor ne dojiti, jer ih većina ionako ne doji.
al je li taj izbor omogućen u rodilištu?

----------


## Mima

Ja bih rekla da bi tu odluku trebalo ili ne bi poštivati od slučaja do slučaja, dakle - individualni pristup.
Jer ima žena sa medicinskom povijesti, kao Deadi, kao i onih koje i unaprijed odluče da neće dojiti, ili to odluče nakon poroda, a odlučne su i prisebne. A ima bome i onih koje nisu baš prisebne nakon poroda, pa bi tu malo obzirniji psihološki pristup mogao koristiti.

Ja sam npr. bila jedna od takvih žena, jer sam imala drastičnu po život opasnu operaciju, a onda mi je još krenula prijetiti temperatura i upala i neki doktori na viziti su me prestrašili riječima "još nam samo to treba", a neke sestre su puhale da me pedijatri "maltretiraju" sa dojenjem - pa sam tražila prekid laktacije. No, moj doktor (car i kralj) je porazgovarao sa mnom, pomogao mi sa masiranjem, i u karton mi upisao da mogu tražiti prekid laktacije kad god želim, ali me nagovorio da probam izdržati koji dan.

Naravno, ženi odlučnoj da prekine laktaciju takvi bi pokušaju samo išli na živce, ali nisu doktori mala djeca pa da ne znaju procijeniti stanje stvari.

----------


## Deaedi

> meni se čini da ipak point postoji.
> ako žena ne želi dojiti, omogućava li joj se taj izbor?
> bez da mora slušati  ono što možda već zna? 
> da na zahtjev dobije bromergon, na svoju odgovornost?
> dakle - postoji li takva opcija?
> da kaže kad rodi - ja ne želim dojiti, i da se taj izbor poštuje?
> 
> mislim, naravno da kod nas žene imaju izbor ne dojiti, jer ih većina ionako ne doji.
> al je li taj izbor omogućen u rodilištu?


Da li stvarno mislite da je potreban "Amen" nekog autoriteta koji će "odobriti" ne-dojenje, nakon što procijeni da se žena dovoljno educirala?

Znam da su svi jako protiv pshiloških savjetovanja, i ne znam kakvih sve ne procjena edukacija prije MPO-a, pa zašto se onda to u ovom slučaju nameće?

----------


## Deaedi

> a jesi ga isecirala. mislim da sam sasvim jasno objasnila što podrazumijevam pod promocijom dojenja i podrškom i kakvu bi ulogu tu trebala imati baby-friendly pro-dojeća rodilišta. prije svega trebaju educirati žene koje nemaju zdravstvenih problema koji bi bili prepreka dojenju, a edukacija se ne svodi na to da im uvale brošuru s prosima ili izdiktiraju listu istih. vjerovala ili ne, većina se žena NE informira prije poroda i kod mase njih se još uvijek zadržao stav njihovih majki, baki, tetki i susjeda da je AD bolji, hranjiviji i zdraviji za bebu, za što svi ovdje znamo da jednostavno nije istina (osim u slučajevima koji se broje u milipromilima). većina žena dolaze u rodilište s već usađenim mišljenjem da mlijeka jaaaaaako često nema dovoljno, da kod mase žena nestane preko noći, da se ne smije dojiti ako si prehlađen/imaš upalu/nastavi niz, da je dojenje nemoguće s uvučenim bradavicama itd., itd. toj većini žena potrebna je kvalitetna edukacija i podrška, kvalitetan pristup i rad s njima, a to se ne može svesti na 3 minute recitiranja benefita dojenja i za dijete i za majku koje ne poništava već usađene pogrešne info. to naravno ne znači da će se beba čija majka dojenje kategorički odbija ostaviti gladna niti da će se tu majku maltretirati i "kažnjavati" na bilo koji način. ali, ako je pro-dojeće, rodilište isto tako sasvim sigurno ženi ne bi trebalo dati bromergon na prvi zahtjev bez da se ostavi prostora i vremena da ona sazna čim više info, upozna se s iskustvima drugih i dobije mogućnost da mišljenje promijeni. na baby-friendly rodilištu je da unutar tog ograničenog vremena rodiljama pokuša maksimalno približiti sve benefite dojenja, kao i probleme s kojima bi se mogle susreti, a ako nakon toga žena i dalje ne želi dojiti, ne treba. i ne, nije zbog toga sebičnjakuša ili loša majka baš kao i što ona koja doji nije = dobra majka. ali rodilište ima svoju zadaću i treba je pokušati ispuniti. pa valjda s razlogom ima titulu baby-friendly, što podrazumijeva da je pro-dojenja i onda je valjda jasno koja mu je zadaća. ako bi se bromergon dijelio šakom i kapom na prvi zahtjev u samom rodilištu, ne vidim zašto bi imalo titulu pro-dojeće jer očito ne ispunjava tu zadaću. a ona je ipak bitna i za majke i za djecu - dojenje je ipak najbolja opcija za oboje. i to su znanstvene činjenice koje velik dio žena ne zna i zato je dojenje potrebno promovirati i podizati svijest o benefitima. drugi je par rukava što ta edukacija, podrška i actually rad sa ženama očito kod nas ne funkcionira kako bi trebao.


Ok, neću te sad secirati, samo ti govorim da i je problem u tome što su teorija (koju si ti lijepo opisala) i praksa (actually rad sa ženama) kod nas totalno u raskoraku, te da dok se ne usklade, nema smisla tupiti teoriju, a u praksi ništa ne funkcionira. 

I još bi rekla da edukacija dojenja na SD ne postoji, tj. nije postojala 2005. niti 2010. Postojalo je samo 3 minutno tupljenje da se mora dojiti, uvaljivanje brošura i onda nastavak fraze: morate dojiti nekoliko desetaka puta na dan. Nitko nije želio pomoći namjestiti dijete na dojku, osim u viziti kad bi se pravile da sve znaju i skakutale pred Stanojevićem kao hrpa skakavaca, ulizica. Nitko nije želio pogledati da li se radi mastitis i da li dojke prazne/pune...Na svaki poziv (i to ne samo meni, nego svim cimericama, da ne pomislite da sam se ja možda zamjerila, promijenila sam 2 sobe u drugom porodu i nekih 6,7 cimerica i prema svima je bilo isto) su frktale nosom, i odgovarale: mama, pa to je vaše dijete, nećemo se valjda mi njime baviti.

----------


## frka

pa da - nije to sad crno-bijelo. bar ne bi trebalo biti. ja govorim o nekom prosjeku i kako bi za taj prosjek trebao izgledati taj after birth period u bolnici. a činjenica je da većina  nije informirana. pa neće te puškom tjerati da dojiš i naravno da će se i beba nahraniti i da se treba pobrinuti za majku ako odbija dojiti, a mlijeko je naišlo i prijeti sve i svašta. ali zadaća rodilišta je educirati i osigurati da je, prije prekida laktacije, ženi dostupan maksimum info koji oni mogu pružiti.

----------


## Deaedi

> pa da - nije to sad crno-bijelo. bar ne bi trebalo biti. ja govorim o nekom prosjeku i kako bi za taj prosjek trebao izgledati taj after birth period u bolnici. a činjenica je da većina  nije informirana. pa neće te puškom tjerati da dojiš i naravno da će se i beba nahraniti i da se treba pobrinuti za majku ako odbija dojiti, a mlijeko je naišlo i prijeti sve i svašta. ali zadaća rodilišta je educirati i osigurati da je, prije prekida laktacije, ženi dostupan maksimum info koji oni mogu pružiti.


ali ja ti govorim da nema prosjeka, ima samo jedna krajnost.

----------


## frka

pa jasno mi je to, Deaedi. ne podržavam ja takvu praksu. ali ni ne podržavam prekid laktacije na prvu jer iza te odluke *uglavnom* stoji sve samo ne informiranost. i ovo nema veze s psiho savjetovanjem prije MPO. ovdje se ne radi o nikakvim psiho savjetovanjima niti procjenama nego o pružanju maksimuma podrške i informacija prije konačne odluke u rodilištu kojem je upravo to zadaća. a ovo što opisuješ je sve samo ne podrška i edukacija.

----------


## frka

> ali ja ti govorim da nema prosjeka, ima samo jedna krajnost.


govorim o prosjeku rodilja.

----------


## Deaedi

> pa jasno mi je to, Deaedi. ne podržavam ja takvu praksu. ali ni ne podržavam prekid laktacije na prvu jer iza te odluke *uglavnom* stoji sve samo ne informiranost. i ovo nema veze s psiho savjetovanjem prije MPO. ovdje se ne radi o nikakvim psiho savjetovanjima niti procjenama nego o pružanju maksimuma podrške i informacija prije konačne odluke u rodilištu kojem je upravo to zadaća. a ovo što opisuješ je sve samo ne podrška i edukacija.


Ali kako ti iznaš šta stoji iza nečije odluke? I tko ima pravo to procjenjivati? Po meni, pravo je svake žene da odluči: da li će roditi ili ne, kako će roditi (vaginalno, carski, u bolnici, doma), da li će dojiti, bez da joj netko kroz edukaciju nameće svoje izbore. Svatko se treba educirati koliko želi i onda donijeti svoje odluke. Ali ako ležiš u krevetu, a neka živčana sestra ti vrišti da moraš dojiti, jer inače pedijatar nju poziva na red, nije edukacija.

----------


## Deaedi

> govorim o prosjeku rodilja.


Da, ali pristup je isti prema svima, a to je jedna krajnost.

----------


## frka

> Ali kako ti iznaš šta stoji iza nečije odluke? I tko ima pravo to procjenjivati? Po meni, pravo je svake žene da odluči: da li će roditi ili ne, kako će roditi (vaginalno, carski, u bolnici, doma), da li će dojiti, bez da joj netko kroz edukaciju nameće svoje izbore. Svatko se treba educirati koliko želi i onda donijeti svoje odluke. Ali ako ležiš u krevetu, a neka živčana sestra ti vrišti da moraš dojiti, jer inače pedijatar nju poziva na red, nije edukacija.


pa naravno da edukacija nije živčana sestra koja vrišti da moraš dojiti. ali ako si u baby-friendly rodilištu, što podrazumijeva pro-dojenje, naravno da će te pokušati educirati o benefitima dojenja prije nego što ti uvale bromergon. a već sam napisala što educiranje je, a što nije, kao i da se ne provodi u 3 min. edukacija nije nametanje izbora, kako ti pišeš. i nakon nje izbor postoji. ali u rodilištu s titulom baby-friendly ona mora postojati - zato i ima titulu. i treba postojati jer dojenje ipak je najbolja opcija, a *većina* toga nije svjesna. i zbog te većine treba educirati - ne zbog one mame koja trenira za maraton ili ne želi obješene cice ili štogoddrugo i njezina je odluka da neće dojiti nepovratna, već zbog one koja misli sve ono što sam navela u par postova iznad. a takvih je masu. zbilja misliš da im svima treba odmah dati lijekove za prekid laktacije? da im prethodno ne treba dati znanje i srušiti mitove kojima ih se filalo čitav život? i zbilja misliš da bi svaka žena trebala odlučiti hoće li roditi vaginalno ili CR? ja sam se užasavala vaginalnog poroda iz više razloga - godinama trpim strašne bolove, imala sam groznu operaciju zbog koje mi je trudnoća bila pakleno bolna i pomisao na još boli me paralizirala. a baš zbog te operacije je CR bio zadnja opcija jer je sljedeća operacija jako rizična. jesu meni dr-i svejedno trebali prepustiti taj izbor? nije sve crno-bijelo i nekada je potrebno procjenjivati i vagati i tuđe odluke.

----------


## Deaedi

> pa naravno da edukacija nije živčana sestra koja vrišti da moraš dojiti. ali ako si u baby-friendly rodilištu, što podrazumijeva pro-dojenje, .


Ali *nisi u baby-friendly rodilištu*, kako ne kužiš? Tj. stoji ta tabla na zidu, ali u praksi to nije tako. Isto tako su mogli staviti tablu: New York, ali smo svejedno u Zagrebu. Nije bitno šta piše na tabli, ako stanje nije takvo.

----------


## sirius

Mima je dobro napisala.
Namjere su dobre , provedba cesto upitna. 
Kada sam ja rodila kćer, odvezena je  drugu bolnicu na intenzivnu odmah nakon poroda.
Mene nisu odveli na babinjace, nego na ginekologiju.
Namjera je bila dobra, ali izvedba malo upitna. Jer su me stavili u sobu gdje su bile dvije rodilje cija su djeca umrla na/nakon poroda.
i sad bih ja mogla pricati kako je osoblje bezosjecajno, jer ipak je moje dijete bilo zivo.
Ali oni su vjerojatno mislili da mi rade uslugu. ili misle da je takav sistem dobar: majke koje imaju djecu na jednu, one koje nemaju djecu (uz sebe ili nikako) na drugu stranu.
Inace, meni su uredno ponudili bromergon. To je jedino što su mi ponudili. Nisu mi nudili druge opcije.
Tako da ne bih rekla da je problem u promociji ovog ili onog, nego u cinjenici da u našim sistemima (ne samo bolnickim) kronicno fali individualnog pristupa.

----------


## frka

> Ali *nisi u baby-friendly rodilištu*, kako ne kužiš? Tj. stoji ta tabla na zidu, ali u praksi to nije tako. Isto tako su mogli staviti tablu: New York, ali smo svejedno u Zagrebu. Nije bitno šta piše na tabli, ako stanje nije takvo.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  :gaah:  ne govorim o SD nego o tome što bi baby-friendly rodilište trebalo biti! mislim da sam to jasno dala do znanja prekonekoliko puta. odgovarala sam na tvoj post o isključivoj odluci žene i kako se bf rodilište (kakvo bi trebalo biti) uklapa u cijelu priču.

----------


## Deaedi

> p i zbilja misliš da bi svaka žena trebala odlučiti hoće li roditi vaginalno ili CR? ja sam se užasavala vaginalnog poroda iz više razloga - godinama trpim strašne bolove, imala sam groznu operaciju zbog koje mi je trudnoća bila pakleno bolna i pomisao na još boli me paralizirala. a baš zbog te operacije je CR bio zadnja opcija jer je sljedeća operacija jako rizična. jesu meni dr-i svejedno trebali prepustiti taj izbor? nije sve crno-bijelo i nekada je potrebno procjenjivati i vagati i tuđe odluke.


To je off topic, ima hrpa tema oko toga. Ali mi nije jasno kakve veze ima tvoj doživljaj poroda sa odlukom neke druge žene?

----------


## Deaedi

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  ne govorim o SD nego o tome što bi baby-friendly rodilište trebalo biti! mislim da sam to jasno dala do znanja prekonekoliko puta. odgovarala sam na tvoj post o isključivoj odluci žene i kako se bf rodilište (kakvo bi trebalo biti) uklapa u cijelu priču.


A da, lako je pričati teoretski, štobibilokadbibilo....Mene ne zanima teorija i naklapanje o istoj. Bitno je znati kakvo je pravo stanje stvari, a ne skrivati se iza želja, čestitka i pozdrava.

----------


## frka

stvarno ne znam što reći na ovo osim da ponovo pročitaš svoj post u kojem si navela da uvijek i za sve odluka treba biti na ženi i da nitko nema pravo procjenjivati je.

odgovaram na post iznad.

----------


## Deaedi

> stvarno ne znam što reći na ovo osim da ponovo pročitaš svoj post u kojem si navela da uvijek i za sve odluka treba biti na ženi i da nitko nema pravo procjenjivati je.
> 
> odgovaram na post iznad.


Da, u onim stvarima za koje je žena kompetentna donijeti odluku: a to su po meni pravo na izbor da liće roditi ili ne (dakle sloboda ab), da li će roditi doma, u bolnici ili na CR, da li će dojoti ili ne. S time da naravno ograničenja postoje, pa tako ni ab ne možeš (naravno!!!) obaviti sa 6mj, nego do 12tj, tako ne možeš roditi doma ako si npr. epileptičar i hemofiličar...

----------


## ina33

Ja sam to doživjela identično kao deadi. Isto sam imala komplikacija (medicinskih, nevezanih za prsi), pomoć je bila ta načelna, nitko nije vikao. Ali, to je kao da si u autoškoli i instruktor ti da manual i kaže grupi - evo vam manuala, evo brošure, evo evaluacije, ajde sad krenite polako... i ode. Prsi su došle kao šlag. 

Nakon što je MM organizirao, slično kao deadin, pomoć oko zdrav. issuea, pa i dojenja, postalo je lakše, ali i prekasno. I prekasno za prirodnu zafrkanciju, tako iscrpljena, u sobi u kojoj je nestajalo vode itd., bavit se kupusima uz ostale mame i bebe, kontinuirano svjetlo, plač i izmjenu rodilja. Tad je dijete odvedeno od mene, zbog dojilja, jer smo presjekli svi zajedno (dr. koja je došla pomoći oko dojenja) da to nema smisla.

Po meni, rodilišta bi trebala bit mjesta di će rodilja dobit pomoć. Ostao je osjećaj da je to mjesto za snalaženje, da upravo najviše potrebiti dobijaju najmanje pomoći, i onako dojam da je sve pro forma - evaluacijski listići i credentialsi, bez pravog sadržaja, jednako smisleno kao i zakonska obaveza dojenja. To je moj utisak i moje iskustvo.

----------


## apricot

nema to veze ni sa unicefom, ni sa rodom
već sa trenutnim raspoloženjem osoblja
da nije tako, ne bi se neke žene borile za to da imaju pravo biti sa djetetom non stop, a druge za pravo da se od djeteta odmore.
u istome rodilištu, sa istim osobljem.

ne bi jedne molile da im se dijete ne dohranjuje, a druge da ga nahrane...

meni je žao svake žene koja ima loša iskustva u rodilištu, ticala se ona prijema, predrađaonice, rađaonice ili odjela babinjača.
svaka bi iz rodilišta trebala izaći sretna i sretna sa odlukama koje je sama donijela.
pa onda ne bi bilo gorčine prema osoblju, već eventualno kasnijega kajanja zbog učinjenoga ili propuštenoga.

ali onda barem roda ne bi za to bila kriva.

----------


## sirius

A o cemu ja pricam?
da ne dobivaju svi pomoc kakvu trebaju.
bilo u pitanju dojenje ili nesto deseto.
nije dojenje krivo zato sto sistem nije optimalan.

apri, ti si uletila. Pisala sam ini.

----------


## frka

tako ni ne možeš roditi CR-om kao ja jer je jako rizično i ne može se oslanjati na moju odluku! to govorim i nisam OT i ne radi se tu o mom doživljaju poroda nego o tome da se u 
nekim situacijama itekako trebaju preispitivati tuđe želje i odluke. nije crno-bijelo.

i ne znam koliko još puta treba napisati da su vaša iskustva na SD užasna i da se tu ne radi o edukaciji da bi se prestalo sve promatrati iz te perspektive. i naravno da je bitna praksa, ali ne pričam o njoj u svakom postu već o ulozi bf rodilišta u kontekstu žena i njihovih odluka o dojenju (i opet napominjem - ne SD nego bf rodilišta kakva bi trebala biti) jer je tema skrenula u tom smjeru - treba li se ženi na prvu omogućiti bromergon u takvom rodilištu (još jednom za svaki slučaj - ne SD nego bf rodilištu u teoriji). 

a ako si isključivo za raspravu o praksi, onda si i sama mogla ispustiti neke postove.

----------


## leonisa

> To mi je bila posebna smijurija. Kad sam ja rađala, to je meni izgledalo ovako. Prvo recepcija "ovo je rooming in rodilište i znali se u što se upuštate", "izvolite promotivne letke o dojenju", pomoći baš i nije bilo, ili je došla prekasno kad je sve otišlo kvragu, žene su bile upućene same na sebe, bed je bilo ako su bile sve prvorotke. Nakon svega, daju ti evaluacijski listić. Kako sam ja bila mentalnog sklopa tada "I'm an American, call my Ambassador", meni je bio cilj pobić' otamo i napisala sam same hvalospjeve, i zato mi ova usporedba koju je deadi navela uopće nije pretjerana. Zašto ne šalju listiće s vremenskim odmakom, tad bi dobili pravi feedback, a ne dok si još tamo. Srela sam više žena koje su u bolnici još bile na ablaktaciji (ne sub rosa da su švercale tablete), ali u otpustnom piše "dojenje uredno uspostavljeno". A vrhunac njihove brige je bilo to da žene koje ne doje imaju zdravu bebu na neonatologiji i viđaju je režimom jednom u tri sata (to je bilo iskustvo mene i deadi) i to je jedino mjesto za tu bebu.
> 
> Inače, samo da se ne misli da nisam bila motovirana, one dane čekajući CR sam provela pocrtavajući skriptu o dojenju, a MM i ja smo bili na Rodinom tečaju. Toliko o sebičnosti i ležernom stavu.


uf, da sam barem ja u petrovoj dobila ikakav listic...
na SD dobijes kad ides doma (bar sam ja) i predala ga kad sam napustala sobu, tako da nije da sam morala paziti sta pisem jer ovisim o njima.
u petrovoj sam JA bila ta koja je plakala bez prestanka jer mi NISU htjeli dati bebu, jer sam dobila zastoj i jer su me izdajale ko kravu dvije grube sestre, istovremeno, svaka svoju sisu, i cijedile sve u plahtu koju su stavile na mene, noktima mi napravile ragade...uzas! tamo sam se JA borila da mi je ostavljaju duze nego drugima i objasnjavala da se ne odmaram po noci jer se po cijele noci izdajam. donosile mi nahranjeno dijete pa me nisu pustali kuci jer dijete ne dobiva na tezini nakon podoja. i nije me uopce brinulo sta cu i kako reci i sta cu zahtjevati jer o njima ovisim. zvala sam i "tuzakala" sestre glavnoj sestri koja je na kraju dosla i pomogla mi oko dojenja. i svega ostalog. i ocitala im bukvicu kako mogu biti takve prema zenama. naime, slali su me doma bez da sam i jednom premotala bebu, bez da sam je vidjela golu, bez da znam sta s njom trebam kad dodjem kuci a patronazna dolazi tek sutradan. lijepo sam ih molila za pomoc i savjete, nisu mi dali. dala mi ih je glavna sestra.

to je samo druga strana te iste medalje koja nema veze s promocijom dojenja, titulama, unicefom, etc vec osobljem koje cak ne mozes nazvati needuciranim vec...pogresnim.

----------


## leonisa

morala sam douspavat dijete pa sam kasnije stisnula send i vidim da su cure napisale ono sto sam i ja zeljela reci.

----------


## ina33

> jer mi NISU htjeli dati bebu


Eto.. došle smo na isto, i kod friendly, i kod non-friendly... to je moja poanta i zato je meni vrijednosti titule upitna.

----------


## cvijeta73

> - treba li se ženi na prvu omogućiti bromergon u takvom rodilištu (još jednom za svaki slučaj - ne SD nego bf rodilištu u teoriji).


pa negdje nemaš drugog izbora nego bf rodilišta u teoriji. npr u rijeci.
i stvarno ne znam zašto bi žena koja ne želi dojiti jer se, eto, sprema na maraton, trebala slušati tri dana o dobrobiti majčinog mlijeka i biti tretirana kao kriminalka. 

no, mima je sve rekla u svom postu. i sirius nakon nje. 




> Tako da ne bih rekla da je problem u promociji ovog ili onog, nego u cinjenici da u našim sistemima (ne samo bolnickim) kronicno fali individualnog pristupa.


a ina, znam da je teško u takvim trenucima tjerati pravdu, ali, bojim se da nema druge. nego staviti svoju glavu na panj, da se slikovito izrazim. jer to neće nitko drugi umjesto tebe napraviti. pa dijete ne dati da ti ga odnesu jer dojilje ne smiju gledati kako se hrani na bočicu (majko mila koji užas je to). tko bi po tebi takvu praksu trebao mijenjati? tko bi se, umjesto tebe, trebao svađati s osobljem bolnice i doktorima i sestrama koji nešto tako nakaradno dozvoljavaju?

----------


## ina33

A plakala sam i ja, plaču sve koje ostaju dulje od tri dana, dulje od tri dana nema šanse to izdržat bez nekog breakdowna, poslije sam se smijala (onako... onaj operetni smijeh "ridi, pagliaccio", kad sam to iskustvo prihvatila i pospremila u intimni folder s ostalim bizarnostima).

----------


## ina33

> tko bi po tebi takvu praksu trebao mijenjati? tko bi se, umjesto tebe, trebao svađati s osobljem bolnice i doktorima i sestrama koji nešto tako nakaradno dozvoljavaju?


Aktivistice bi na to trebale upozoriti, kad već s tim rodilištem surađuju. Cijeli sustav koji sudjeluje u toj akreditaciji bi to trebao upozoriti. To ti je kao da američki ambasador kaže ovima po zatvorima - pa... ono., što se niste žalili? Nego mene zovete. Moram li opet napominjati kako je teško kad te boli, kad si pun hormona, da se još naganjaš. Ove koji poslije pišu svoje priče kako su se sad preporodile, ali prvo porod koma itd. nisu bile osnažene - ne bivaju opatrnute - ali trebala si itd., ko će ako nećeš ti.

----------


## frka

> pa negdje nemaš drugog izbora nego bf rodilišta u teoriji. npr u rijeci.
> i stvarno ne znam zašto bi žena koja ne želi dojiti jer se, eto, sprema na maraton, trebala slušati tri dana o dobrobiti majčinog mlijeka i biti tretirana kao kriminalka. 
> 
> no, mima je sve rekla u svom postu. i sirius nakon nje.


pa ja govorim, tj. očito samo pokušavam reći isto što i mima, ali to očito ne ispada tako pa se povlačim iz ovoga prije nego što stvarno počnem  :cupakosu:

----------


## leonisa

ina, ne trebas. jako dobro znam koliko je tesko. ali isto tako znam koliko je meni bitno, a kad mi je nesto toliko bitno, tad me ni ne boli rez od CR, tad nisam ni umorna tad me ni hormoni ne mogu zaustaviti. ja sam zeljela doma, nakon vise od 100 dana provedenih tamo. i borila sam se. tad nisam znala za rodu, nisam ni bila educirana, samo sam znala sta zelim- svoje dijete i dojiti. i ici kuci. i znala sam da je njihova DUZNOST to mi omoguciti.
i mozda nisam imala bebu preko noci, ali sam se izborila da ju imam cijei dan. drugima su uredno nosili i odnosili. meni su je ostavljali do 11 navecer. ali ne zato sto se neka aktivistica za to izborila vec ja sama.

----------


## cvijeta73

> pa ja govorim, tj. očito samo pokušavam reći isto što i mima, ali to očito ne ispada tako pa se povlačim iz ovoga prije nego što stvarno počnem


a ne znam jel govori  :Grin: 
jer ipak misliš da ne bi trebalo biti moguće da kažeš - ja neću dojiti, neću niti dodatnu edukaciju, nego hoću te tablete. dobro gđo, evo ih, potpišite samo da ih na vlastitu odgovornost uzimate. hvala puno.

----------


## apricot

> Aktivistice bi na to trebale upozoriti, kad već s tim rodilištem surađuju.


ne zna čovjek što bi ti rekao...

pa onda slušamo: eto, to su vam rode izborile.
možeš li shvatiti da su prema nama gori nego su bili prema tebi?

----------


## sirius

> a ne znam jel govori 
> jer ipak misliš da ne bi trebalo biti moguće da kažeš - ja neću dojiti, neću niti dodatnu edukaciju, nego hoću te tablete. dobro gđo, evo ih, potpišite samo da ih na vlastitu odgovornost uzimate. hvala puno.


Pa da. Ja sam tako rekla da izlazim iz bolnice 24 sata nakon poroda vidjeti dijete u drugoj bolnici.
Potpisala papir da je na vlastitu odgovornost, fala i dovidenja.
nikakvu traumu od toga nemam .

----------


## ina33

> ne zna čovjek što bi ti rekao...
> 
> pa onda slušamo: eto, to su vam rode izborile.
> možeš li shvatiti da su prema nama gori nego su bili prema tebi?


Ni ja ne znam što ti odgovoriti na to... zašto bi ovo trebala bit rasprava o mučeništvu. Ja govorim o svojoj perspektivi i koliko u mojim očima njihova titula vrijedi dok su im god prakse kakve jesu. Tada nisam bila fokusirana na to, bila sam fokusirana na pobić' doma i konačno, nakon 10 godina IVF-isanja počet normalan život, a ne u nove bitke i nove rasprave, ali mi s odmakom stvar sve lošije sjeda.

----------


## cvijeta73

> - ne bivaju opatrnute - ali trebala si itd., ko će ako nećeš ti.


a nije baš tako. čak što više, skroz je suprotno. barem je ovaj forum izrodio sto planova poroda, sto pisama protesta za tretman na porodu, koliko topika je bilo na tu temu. sjećam se onog neninog.

----------


## ina33

> a nije baš tako. čak što više, skroz je suprotno. barem je ovaj forum izrodio sto planova poroda, sto pisama protesta za tretman na porodu, koliko topika je bilo na tu temu. sjećam se onog neninog.


Da, vidiš, trebalo bi i Plan za odjel baby-friendly babinjača "ne odvajajte moje dijete za slučaj da ne dojim", nisam to tada skužila da je potrebno, ali možda neke nove, ako su to još prakse, na našem slučaju skuže, tako da.. a vjerojatno svačije iskustvo nekom služi.

----------


## apricot

nisam pratila, ali zašto nisi rekla da ne daš dijete?

----------


## ina33

Zato jer mi to nitko nije predstavio kao opciju, stalno su govorili kao nekoagicno objasnjenje da sam znala da je rooming in iz ceg sam zakljucila da ne smijem imati ad u sobi i tako hraniti bebu visavis drugih rodilja. Ponidili su mi jedino da je hranim na neonatologiji svaka tri h. Ja sam tad bila jadna i slomljena od dba drga problema, na antibiotiku i imala jos nekakav postupak, jadna zbog prsiju, nedojenja i nespavanja i nisam se fajtala.

----------


## ina33

Tipfeleri: magicno objasnjenje; dva druga problema-komplikacije.

----------


## *mamica*

Potpisujem frku. I razumijem što želi reći  :Grin: 

Grozna su mi iskustva od Deadi i Ine. Ja sam rodila u baby friendly rodilištu (nije ZG, a ni RI) i bilo je super. Mogle smo se odmoriti od beba kada smo htjele, sestre su mama sa mastitisom pomagale dan i noć, donosile im vruću vodu, stavljale obloge, a jedna sestra je posebno bila zadužena samo za dojenje i sigurno je najveći stručnjak za dojenje kojeg sam ikada upoznala.

Iako sam prvo dijete dojila godinu dana, opet sam se osjećala nespremno kada sam rodila drugo i opet mi je trebala pomoć i oko stavljanja na dojku, pa vježbanje dojenja bez šeširića (nije uspjelo, ali bolje ikako nego nikako, mali je i bez toga zadovoljni debeljuco), pa pomoć kada je mlijeko nadošlo da ne dobijem upalu.. Stvarno su nam danonoćno bile na raspolaganju. 

I moram reći da velika većina žena koje su došle su bile potpuno needucirane o dojenju i sve što su znale jest da njihove mame, bake, kume, prijateljice.. nisu imale mlijeka. Na kraju krajeva, ja prva kada sam ostala trudna, mislila sam - bocu čim se rodi, mirna beba, mirna ja. Dok nisam naletjela na rodu i počela čitati (i zgražati se  :Grin: ) dok nisam promijenila mišljenje. 

Nedostatak informacija i needukacija su, iz mog iskustva, najveći razlog nedojenja i zato nemam ništa protiv toga da sestre educiraju mame u rodilištu. 

Na pravi način, dakako, ne kao ove iz Inine i Deadine priče.

I da se mame ne šalje u zatvor ako ipak žele odbiti dojenje  :Grin:

----------


## mamitzi

i ja sam rodila na sv.duhu 2004. i 2009. a imam potpuno drugačije uspomene od daedi (vjerojatno je ona rađala u drugo vrijeme). meni se čini da se osoblje nije dovoljno trudilo pomoći rodiljama i da je olako odlučivalo o nadohrani. prvi puta sam kao papiga ponavljala svakoj sestri koja bi se pojavila: molim vas, pomozite mi, žalim dojiti, imam mlijeka, pokažite mi kako da to učinim. išla sam s golom cicom i bebom po hodniku i hvatala ih za rukav, a one bi odnjele filipa i vratile ga nahranjenog tako da bi samo spavao (tad bebe nisu bile s mama cijelo vrijeme).
s elom sam isto cvilila: pomozite mi, već sam dojila, dojila sam dvije godine, ali beba samo plače, pomozite mi, ne želi cicati,  a sestra bi ju odnjela i vratila nahranjenu. 
što se zakona tiče - mislim da svaka od nas ima pravo sa svojim tijelom raditi što hoće i ne mogu si zamisliti kakva bi to cicajuća policija bila.

----------


## Bubica

Problem nisu ideje već njihova implementacija, to osoblje koje je maltretiralo Inu ili deaedi zasigurno nije prihvatilo ideju bf rodilista kao nesto u sto vjeruju, njima osobno je ta ideja bila nametnuta, rješavali su to kako su rješavali....Edukacije osoblja nikada dovoljno, na zalost, nekad je potrebno samo proteći dovoljno vremena da neka ideja polako i sjedne. Je li tu Unicef mogao nesto bolje - ne znam, zasigurno je mogao voditelj odjela. Što se rode tiče, mi smo se puno puta zalagale za potrebe djece koja se ne hrane mm, npr. prilikom hospitalizacije bolesne djece i sl. U svakom slučaju i ja bi se osjećala kao i vi da sam bila na vašem mjestu, osjećaj je grozan! 

Što se tiče propisivanja bromergona, lijek kao i svaki drugi, ako nije u slobodnoj prodaji onda je ipak na liječniku zadnja, nije baš da bi ga trebalo moći naručiti za doručak umjesto kakaa.

----------

